# Dictionary



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

The games in the Forum Games section are fun and all, but I would like to see something new. As I was reading my dictionary to look up a word, this idea popped into my head.

So this is how it works: The first poster posts any random word of their choosing— whether it's in English, French, Spanish, slang, 1337, binary, html, any format really—, so long as it's not offensive. The next poster reads the word and they write down what they _think_ the word's definition is, and then afterward they post another word, and so on and so forth.

Example:

P1: Define oxymoron
P2: A super moron!
Define geranium
P3: A type of element that spreads germs
Define balançoire
... and so on.

Try your best to find words that nobody would know because then we would get weird answers and who doesn't like weird answer? The point is to go crazy with definitions! You may also post the real definition of the word if you like. Now let's start!

Define hippopotomonstrosesquipedalian


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Long words.

Aliamanisticohermaphroditacios


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Aliens with pneumonia taking over the world with protractors! 

Define patelin


----------



## see ya (Jun 5, 2009)

EFFING NINJAS

The act of throwing chicken livers.

Hoechsgeschwindigkeitsbegrenzung


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Martian parties.

Hermaphrodite.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hermit crabs with probes

Infroissable


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Unable to be froissed.

Froiss


----------



## Minkow (Jun 5, 2009)

What you cannot be if you are infroissable.

Pumpkin.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

An ingredient of pumpkin pie. Rarely used as Halloween decorations.

Nutella.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

The life giver

Entomology


----------



## Minkow (Jun 5, 2009)

Something that isn't as good as Nutella.

Extremenutellaobsessiontcodstyle.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

RandomTyphlosion.

ChaosTres


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

MOONIEMOONIEMOONIEMOON.

Notory (mah nickname, obviously)


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Notoriously Unknown

Walalalalalalalalalapaluza!


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

A convention for casual singers.

Lymphoma


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

A limp parade.

EEVEELUTIONS CULT.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

A cult of Unknown Chaos with Ritz made by Zolt!

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanokoniosis


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

A disise in which microscopic silicon-based viruses invade your system and force you to jump into volcanoes off of trams, using teleknisis. (Phew! That was a tough one! XD)

Gastro Intestinal Reflux Disiese. (GIRD for short)


----------



## see ya (Jun 5, 2009)

A herd of Gastrodon who have aquired a taste for blood.

Mononucleosis


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

A single nucleouse that bores people when it talks. 

Flambouanlisiouse


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

A flaming boil that is delicious

Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateapokaiwhenuakitanatahu (FYI, it's a real word)


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Jun 5, 2009)

A long string of nonsense. :3

Habadashery


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 5, 2009)

An exclamation produced when one is both hasty and in an hassle.

Kareplypto-lytis.


----------



## Zoltea (Jun 5, 2009)

Where you take care of a platypus.

Triskaidekaphobia.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Phobia to a person named Trish Kaideka

Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwllllantysiliogogogoch


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

Fainess on a LAN connection of internet towards people with Gs in the beginng of their names, and rob willanty, usually takes place in silos in go city...

Methionylthreonylthreonylglutaminylala...
ylglutaminylprolylleucylglutaminylsery...
lserylthreonylalanylthreonylphenylalan...
rylglycylphenylalanylprolylvalylprolyl...
lanylarginylaspartylglycylglutaminylva...
nylleucylprolylglycylvalylglutaminylis...
ylglycylarginylalanyllysylleucylthreon...
llysylalanylasparaginylserylglycylargi...
eonylasparaginylglycylserylglycylgluta...
nylglutamylleucylleucylvalyllysylalany...
asparaginylphenylalanylvalylglutaminyl...
ylthreonylvalylarginylglutaminylglycyl...
utaminylvalylarginylvalylthreonylglycy...
lylvalyllysylphenylalanyltyrosylarginy...
cylglutaminylserylserylleucylaspartylp...
glutaminylglutamylglycylaspartylleucyl...
anylglutamylalanyltyrosylprolylglutamy...
serylvalylasparaginylalanylthreonylasp...
ylthreonylserylthreonylalanylglutamyll...
tamylglutamylglutamylvalylprolylalanyl...
eucylvalylserylthreonylalanylglutaminy...
glutaminylthreonylarginylisoleucylglut...
ylhistidylphenylalanylaspartylalanylar...
lylglutamylmethionylvalylisoleucylaspa...
nylglutaminylleucylprolylhistidyllysyl...
lprolylprolyllysylprolyllysylserylargi...
erylisoleucylalanylalanyllysylalanylgl...
ylglutaminylserylprolylserylprolylisol...
lprolylvalylarginylhistidylvalylarginy...
lylvalylarginylserylvalylserylprolylal...
onylserylprolylisoleucylarginylserylva...
thionylarginyllysylthreonylglutaminyla...
ylglycylprolylglutamylvalylprolylproly...
tamylglycyltyrosylvalylalanylserylsery...
ylarginylglutamylthreonylthreonylleucy...
minylisoleucylarginylthreonylglutamylg...
cylarginyltyrosylglycylvalylglutaminyl...
eucylserylglycylalanylalanylglycylalan...
serylalanylseryltyrosylalanylalanylglu...
lalanyllysylglutamylvalyllysylglutamin...
lanylalanylvalylalanylthreonylvalylval...
lalanylarginylvalylarginylglutamylprol...
tamylglutaminylthreonylalanylglutaminy...
eonylalanylvalylhistidylisoleucylgluta...
glutaminylvalylarginyllysylglutamylala...
threonyllysylvalylvalylvalylalanylalan...
lutaminylglutamylleucyllysylserylargin...
leucylthreonylthreonyllysylglutaminylg...
alylthreonylhistidylglutamylglutaminyl...
ylglutamyllysylthreonylphenylalanylval...
ylalanylalanyllysylalanyllysylglutamyl...
oleucylserylglutamylglutamylisoleucylt...
taminylvalylthreonylglutaminylglutamyl...
ylthreonylarginyllysylthreonylvalylval...
nylthreonylprolyllysylvalyllysylglutam...
larginylglycylarginylglutamylglycyliso...
lutamylglutaminylvalylglutaminylisoleu...
ethionylarginyllysylglutamylalanylglut...
hreonylisoleucylalanylvalylalanylthreo...
utaminylglutamylthreonylisoleucylleucy...
onylmethionylalanylthreonylarginylglut...
utaminylvalylthreonylhistidylglycyllys...
lalanylglutamylalanylvalylalanylthreon...
ylglutaminylalanylarginylvalylarginylg...
lycylhistidylleucylglutamylglutamylser...
threonylthreonylleucylglutamyltyrosylg...
leucylserylalanylalanyllysylvalylalany...
nylprolylalanylserylglutamylprolylhist...
llysylprolylarginylvalylisoleucylgluta...
nylhistidylisoleucyllysylthreonylthreo...
hionylhistidylisoleucylserylserylgluta...
eonylaspartylleucylthreonylthreonylglu...
laspartyllysylarginylprolylarginylthre...
alanylthreonylvalylseryllysylisoleucyl...
ylhistidylglycyltyrosylglutamylalanyls...
lisoleucylalanylthreonylleucylglutamin...
eonylserylserylalanylglutaminyllysylis...
alanylprolylthreonylvalyllysylprolylse...
nylalanylglutamylprolylthreonylprolyll...
olylphenylalanylalanylaspartylthreonyl...
erylglutamylalanylglycylvalylglutamylv...
lylserylisoleucylthreonylglycylthreony...
ylarginylphenylalanylglutamylvalylleuc...
yllysylvalylthreonylglutamylthreonylal...
alylglutamylisoleucylprolylvalylthreon...
rylglycylleucyllysylasparaginylvalylth...
lutamylserylvalylthreonylleucylglutamy...
cyltyrosylprolylserylprolylthreonylval...
lutamylaspartyltyrosylglutaminylisoleu...
tylphenylalanylglutaminylisoleucylthre...
ylisoleucylalanylarginylleucylmethiony...
ylalanylalanylglutamylaspartylserylgly...
inylserylalanylvalylasparaginylglutamy...
onylserylcysteinyltyrosylleucylalanylv...
tamylphenylalanylglutamyllysylglutamyl...
glutamyllysylphenylalanylthreonylthreo...
ylalanylvalylglutamylserylarginylaspar...
tylthreonylserylleucylthreonylglutamyl...
lglycylglutamylprolylalanylalanylproly...
yllysylprolylvalylvalylglutaminyllysyl...
lvalylvalylphenylalanylglycylcysteinyl...
nylprolyllysylprolylhistidylvalyltyros...
lylprolylleucylthreonylthreonylglycylt...
tyrosylasparaginyllysylglutaminylthreo...
ylvalylisoleucylserylmethionylthreonyl...
lanylglycylglutamyltyrosylthreonylisol...
sylhistidylglycylglutamylthreonylseryl...
lutamylglutamylalanylaspartyltyrosylgl...
ylglutaminylglutaminylglutamylmethiony...
taminylvalylthreonylalanylphenylalanyl...
ylvalylglycylglutamylthreonylalanylpro...
rylglutamyltyrosylglutamyllysylglutamy...
inylalanylleucylisoleucylarginyllysyll...
eonylvalylvalylvalylarginylthreonyltyr...
glutamylphenylalanylhistidylisoleucyls...
ylarginylleucylisoleucyllysylglutamyli...
ucylisoleucyllysylthreonylthreonylleuc...
mylglutamylaspartylglycylglutamylgluta...
lisoleucylserylglutamylserylglutamylal...
lanylaspartylleucylarginylisoleucyllys...
lleucylglutamylglycylmethionylglycylva...
einyllysylmethionylserylglycyltyrosylp...
yltryptophyltyrosyllysylaspartylglycyl...
lycylglutamylarginyltyrosylglutaminylm...
lutaminylaspartylglycylarginylalanylse...
lvalylleucylprolylglutamylaspartylglut...
lanylphenylalanylalanylserylasparaginy...
nylisoleucylcysteinylserylglycyllysyll...
ylalanylprolylleucylglycylalanylprolyl...
nylleucylglutamylprolylvalylserylargin...
rolylarginylserylvalylserylarginylsery...
ylprolylalanylarginylmethionylserylpro...
lalanylarginylmethionylserylprolylalan...
arginylarginylleucylglutamylglutamylth...
ylleucylglutamylarginylleucyltyrosylly...
yllysylprolylvalylserylphenylalanyllys...
ylasparaginylcysteinylarginylphenylala...
cylarginylprolylmethionylprolylglutamy...
ylalanylhistidylaspartylglycylglutamin...
ylaspartyltyrosylthreonylhistidyllysyl...
artylglycylthreonylglutaminylserylleuc...
ylthreonylprolylserylaspartylserylglyc...
lylalanylglutaminylasparaginylarginyla...
ylserylvalylisoleucylleucylthreonylval...
ylglutaminylvalyllysylprolylmethionylp...
lysylasparaginylvalylasparaginylisoleu...
eucylglutamylmethionyllysylvalylarginy...
lylasparaginylprolylaspartylisoleucylv...
lserylaspartylisoleucylisoleucylvalylp...
lisoleucylarginylisoleucylglutamylglyc...
alanylleucyllysylisoleucylaspartylsery...
ylserylalanyltryptophyltyrosylthreonyl...
ginyllysylalanylglycylarginylaspartylt...
lvalylasparaginylvalylglutamylvalylglu...
ylglutamylprolylglutamylarginyllysylle...
glycylthreonyltyrosylarginylalanyllysy...
lglutamylleucylglutamylprolylleucylhis...
aminylglutamylglutaminyltryptophylglut...
osylaspartyllysylglutamyllysylglutamin...
phenylalanyllysyllysyllysylleucylthreo...
inylphenylalanylglycylprolylalanylhist...
ginylleucylthreonylprolylisoleucylsery...
ylvalylglutamyltryptophylleucylhistidy...
tamylalanylalanylasparaginylarginylleu...
inylglutamylphenylalanylglycyltyrosylc...
lycylvalylalanyltyrosylserylarginylasp...
hreonylcysteinylarginylalanylthreonyla...
laspartylhistidylthreonylserylalanylth...
rtylglutamyllysylserylleucylvalylgluta...
lylglutamylglycylarginyllysylglycylleu...
ylglutamylleucylglutamylarginylmethion...
lleucylthreonylglycylvalylthreonylthre...
lysylglutaminyllysylprolylaspartylisol...
ylprolylvalylarginylvalylleucylglutamy...
lphenylalanylarginylcysteinylarginylva...
minylprolyllysylvalylasparaginyltrypto...
lutaminylleucylisoleucylarginyllysylse...
alylarginyltyrosylaspartylglycylisoleu...
leucylvalylaspartylcysteinyllysylseryl...
ylvalyllysylvalylthreonylalanylglutamy...
ylisoleucylglutamylhistidyllysylvalyll...
ylglutaminylarginylglutamylaspartylphe...
inylarginylalanylprolylglutamylprolyla...
tidylvalylhistidylglutamylprolylglycyl...
utamylvalylglutaminyllysylvalylasparty...
threonylglutamylthreonyllysylglutamylv...
nylglutamylarginylisoleucylthreonylhis...
ylglutamylserylglutamylglutamylleucyla...
ginylarginylthreonylglutamylglutamylgl...
leucylthreonylalanylvalylglutamylleucy...
lglutamylseryltyrosylglutamylglutamyll...
laspartylglutamylleucylleucylhistidylt...
lthreonylglutamylglutamylglutamyllysyl...
amylglycyllysylisoleucylthreonylisoleu...
rolylaspartyllysylisoleucylglutamylleu...
lalanylprolyllysylisoleucylphenylalany...
serylglutaminylthreonylvalylglycylglut...
idylphenylalanylarginylvalylarginylval...
lylglutamylcysteinylglutamyltryptophyl...
ysylisoleucylglutamylarginylserylaspar...
ltyrosyltryptophylprolylglutamylaspart...
leucylvalylisoleucylarginylaspartylval...
ylalanylserylisoleucylmethionylvalylly...
cylalanylglycylglutamylthreonylserylse...
leucylvalylglutaminylalanyllysylglutam...
anylthreonylglutaminylglutamylleucylgl...
ylglutamyllysylaspartylthreonylmethion...
lcysteinylglutamylthreonylserylglutamy...
ysyltryptophyltyrosyllysylaspartylglyc...
tamylglycylaspartyllysyltyrosylarginyl...
yllysylvalylhistidylphenylalanylleucyl...
ylaspartylthreonylserylaspartylalanylg...
lvalylleucylvalylglutamylaspartylgluta...
eonylalanyllysylleucylisoleucylvalylgl...
lphenylalanylvalyllysylglutamylleucylg...
alylprolylglutamylseryltyrosylserylgly...
soleucylvalylserylprolylglutamylaspara...
yptophyltyrosylhistidylasparaginylaspa...
paraginylglycyllysyltyrosylthreonyliso...
ycylarginylglutaminylasparaginylleucyl...
onyllysylglutamylaspartylglutaminylgly...
valylisoleucylaspartylglycyllysyllysyl...
llysylmethionyllysylprolylarginylproly...
aminylglycylleucylserylaspartylglutami...
laspartylisoleucylvalylglutaminylleucy...
glutamylserylvalylglutamylglycylvalylt...
ylglutaminylglutamylvalylglutaminylpro...
lisoleucylvalylisoleucylaspartyllysylg...
ylleucylisoleucylglutamylaspartylmethi...
anylglycylasparaginyltyrosylserylpheny...
lleucylglycylleucylserylthreonylserylg...
erylvalylaspartylvalylisoleucylthreony...
raginylvalylisoleucylglutamylglycylthr...
cysteinyllysylvalylserylvalylprolylasp...
yptophyltyrosylleucylasparaginylaspart...
rolylaspartylaspartylarginylvalylgluta...
lthreonyllysylglutaminylarginylleucylv...
onylhistidylalanylserylaspartylglutamy...
eucylvalylglycylarginylvalylglutamylth...
ylleucylserylvalylglutamyllysylisoleuc...
cylleucylarginylaspartylleucylthreonyl...
utaminylasparaginylvalylvalylphenylala...
histidylserylglycylisoleucylaspartylva...
lalanyllysylaspartyllysylglutamylisole...
yllysylisoleucylglutamylalanylhistidyl...
cylthreonylvalylleucylasparaginylmethi...
lutamylglycyllysyltyrosylthreonylpheny...
sparaginylmethionylthreonylserylglycyl...
lglycylalanylisoleucylseryllysylprolyl...
eonylvalylalanylglutamylserylglutaminy...
tamylcysteinylglutamylvalylalanylaspar...
lglutamyltryptophylleucylarginylaspart...
ucylthreonylasparaginylasparaginylisol...
tylglycylhistidyllysylarginylarginylle...
hreonyllysylleucylaspartylaspartylisol...
yrosyllysylvalylalanylthreonylseryllys...
ylvalylglutamylalanylvalyllysylisoleuc...
raginylleucylthreonylvalylthreonylglut...
lvalylphenylalanylthreonylvalylglutamy...
ginylvalyllysylglycylvalylglutaminyltr...
ycylvalylvalylleucylglutamylserylaspar...
leucylserylvalyllysylglycylthreonyliso...
eucyllysylasparaginylcysteinylalanylis...
lyltyrosylglycylphenylalanylarginylleu...
erylalanylarginylleucylhistidylvalylgl...
oleucyllysyllysylprolyllysylaspartylva...
raginylalanylthreonylvalylalanylphenyl...
istidylaspartylthreonylvalylprolylvaly...
llysylserylvalylglutamylisoleucyllysyl...
inylleucylvalylserylglutamylarginyllys...
leucylglutaminylasparaginylisoleucylse...
lutamyltyrosylthreonylalanylvalylvalyl...
inyllysylalanyllysylleucylphenylalanyl...
isoleucylthreonyllysylthreonylmethiony...
alylprolylglutamylthreonyllysylthreony...
teinylglutamylvalylserylhistidylphenyl...
thionyltryptophylleucyllysylasparaginy...
ylmethionylserylglutamyllysylphenylala...
ylglycyllysylleucylhistidylglutaminyll...
araginylthreonylserylthreonylglutamyla...
reonylphenylalanylvalylcysteinylglycyl...
erylalanylthreonylleucylthreonylvalylt...
eucylthreonylserylmethionylleucyllysyl...
lutamylglutamyllysylaspartylthreonylis...
valylthreonylvalylasparaginyltyrosylgl...
syltryptophylleucyllysylasparaginylgly...
threonylaspartyllysylcysteinylglutamin...
lleucylthreonylhistidylserylleucylaspa...
alylhistidylphenylalanylglycylaspartyl...
phenylalanylvalylalanylglycyllysylalan...
ylleucyltyrosylvalylglutamylalanylargi...
lanylarginyllysylhistidylisoleucyllysy...
lutamyllysyllysylarginylalanylmethiony...
mylvalylserylglutamylprolylaspartyliso...
phylmethionyllysylaspartylaspartylglut...
ucylthreonylaspartylarginylisoleucylly...
lysyltyrosylvalylhistidylarginylleucyl...
rginylmethionylserylaspartylalanylglyc...
nylglycylglycylasparaginylvalylserylth...
valylglutamylglycylarginylaspartylvaly...
cyllysyllysylglutamylvalylglutaminylva...
arginylalanylvalylvalylglutamylphenyla...
ylaspartylaspartylvalylaspartylalanylh...
ylglycylisoleucylglutamylisoleucylaspa...
lutaminylglutamylarginylhistidyllysylt...
nylisoleucylhistidylarginylmethionylph...
eonylarginylglutaminylserylaspartylala...
nylalanylvalylalanylglycylarginylaspar...
lleucyltyrosylvalylasparaginylalanylpr...
alylleucylglutaminylglutamylleucylglut...
minylserylglycyllysylprolylalanylargin...
nylisoleucylserylglycylarginylprolylgl...
yptophyltyrosyllysylglutamylglutamylgl...
ycylphenylalanyllysylcysteinyllysylphe...
ylglutaminylglutamyltyrosylthreonylleu...
nylphenylalanylprolylglutamylaspartyla...
einylglutamylalanyllysylasparaginylasp...
ylthreonylserylalanylserylleucylserylv...
lvalylserylprolylaspartylglutaminylglu...
lylprolylalanylisoleucylisoleucylthreo...
reonylvalylthreonylserylglutamylglycyl...
alanylglutaminylcysteinylarginylvalyls...
ylvalylseryltryptophyltyrosylseryllysy...
olylserylarginylphenylalanylphenylalan...
lphenylalanylglutamylaspartylthreonylt...
ucylalanylglutamylalanyltyrosylprolylg...
yltyrosylthreonylphenylalanylvalylalan...
glycylglutaminylvalylserylserylthreony...
glutamylalanylprolylglutamylserylisole...
oleucylglutamylglutaminylglutamylisole...
nyllysylglutamylphenylalanylserylseryl...
lutamylglutamylglutamylglycylleucylhis...
minylleucylseryllysylisoleucylasparagi...
ucylleucylserylglutamylserylprolylvaly...
anylaspartylserylglutamyllysylglutamyl...
phenylalanylisoleucyllysylglutamylvaly...
eucylserylmethionylglycylaspartylvalyl...
nylvalylisoleucylglycylisoleucylprolyl...
tryptophylphenylalanylphenylalanylaspa...
nylprolylserylalanylaspartyltyrosyllys...
rtylglycylaspartylaspartylhistidylsery...
ylalanylthreonyllysylleucylglutamylasp...
hreonylcysteinylmethionylalanylserylas...
threonylisoleucylcysteinylserylalanylt...
ylseryllysylglycylglutamylglycylhistid...
onylglutamylserylalanylvalylalanyllysy...
ylglycylprolylcysteinylprolylprolylhis...
lleucyllysylprolylisoleucylarginylcyst...
olylalanylisoleucylphenylalanylglutamy...
tamylprolylalanylprolylthreonylvalylth...
utamylasparaginyllysylglutaminylleucyl...
yrosylthreonylisoleucylisoleucylhistid...
lserylglycylthreonylphenylalanylisoleu...
utaminylarginylglutamylaspartylserylgl...
lysylalanylglutamylasparaginylmethiony...
ysteinylalanylalanylglutamylleucylleuc...
threonylaspartylmethionylthreonylaspar...
yllysylserylthreonylprolylglutamylalan...
lprolylglutaminylthreonylprolylleucyll...
alanylleucylaspartylserylglutamylgluta...
lphenylalanylvalyllysylaspartylthreony...
ucylisoleucylthreonylglutamylglutamyla...
lseryltyrosylglutamylhistidylisoleucyl...
lleucylserylserylglutaminylleucylproly...
ylleucylglutaminylserylisoleucylleucyl...
ylthreonylprolylglutamylserylthreonyla...
teinylisoleucylasparaginylglycylseryli...
nylprolylleucyllysylglutamylprolylsery...
eucylglutaminylisoleucylvalylglutaminy...
alanylseryllysylglutamylglycylisoleucy...
mylprolylglutamylthreonylglutaminylala...
glutamyllysylisoleucylphenylalanylprol...
lglutamylglutaminylisoleucylasparaginy...
olylleucyllysylthreonylleucylleucylala...
raginyltyrosylprolylglutaminylserylser...
ionylhistidylseryltyrosylleucylthreony...
lylleucylserylleucyllysylglutamyllysyl...
sparaginylarginylglutamylglutaminylarg...
sylglutaminylglutamylalanylglutaminyls...
lglutaminylserylleucylalanylglutamylgl...
lglutaminylserylprolylaspartylvalylmet...
asparaginyltyrosylglutamylprolylleucyl...
ylcysteinylthreonylglutamylglycylglycy...
mylserylalanylasparaginylprolylleucylg...
minylaspartylserylalanylvalylarginylis...
erylleucylarginylphenylalanylprolylleu...
lglutaminylvalylleucylleucyllysylgluta...
araginylvalylvalylmethionylprolylproly...
ylglutamylseryllysylarginylglutamylpro...
lylglutaminylglutamylvalylglutaminylgl...
llysylglutamylserylleucylleucylserylgl...
glutaminylarginylleucylasparaginylleuc...
cysteinylarginylalanylleucylglutaminyl...
lglutaminylprolylglycylleucylphenylala...
inylasparaginylisoleucylglutamyllysylv...
lasparaginylisoleucylthreonylglutaminy...
ucylmethionylcysteinylmethionyltyrosyl...
serylvalylthreonylglutamylglutamylvaly...
lglutamylaspartylvalylaspartylprolylgl...
eucyllysylmethionylglutamylleucylargin...
ylisoleucylisoleucyltyrosylglutamylglu...
ylthreonylalanylglutamylglycylprolylar...
lycylalanyllysylthreonylserylleucylglu...
artylserylphenylalanylserylglycylseryl...
soleucylthreonylglutamylprolylglutamyl...
lisoleucylserylthreonylglutamylglutamy...
aginylvalylglutaminylserylarginylvalyl...
eonylprolylvalylthreonyllysylglycylval...
spartylglutamyllysylglutaminylaspartyl...
glutamylglutamyllysylglutamylglutamyls...
reonylglutamylglutamylvalylalanylthreo...
tamylalanylglutamylglycylglycylleucyli...
prolylmethionylisoleucylhistidylthreon...
valylserylglutamylglutamylglycylaspart...
nylthreonylserylisoleucylthreonylaspar...
aginyltryptophyltyrosylphenylalanylglu...
lylserylaspartylglutamyllysylphenylala...
partylglutaminylasparaginylthreonyltyr...
artyllysylvalylasparaginylthreonylglut...
lglutamyltyrosylvalylcysteinylglutamyl...
lglycyllysylthreonylalanylthreonylsery...
llysylarginylalanylalanylprolylvalylis...
utamylprolylleucylglutamylvalylalanyll...
lphenylalanylthreonylcysteinylglutamyl...
lasparaginylvalylarginylphenylalanylgl...
alanylglycylarginylglutamylisoleucylty...
einylserylisoleucylarginylserylserylly...
glutamylisoleucylleucylarginylthreonyl...
ylglycylglutamyltyrosylthreonylcystein...
yltyrosylglycylserylvalylserylcysteiny...
ylvalylthreonylvalylprolylglycylglycyl...
leucylleucylprolylglutamylarginyllysyl...
utamylvalylvalylleucyllysylserylvalyll...
mylglutamylglutamylglutamylprolyllysyl...
glutamyllysylvalyllysyllysylprolylalan...
olylprolyllysylprolylvalylglutamylglut...
lvalylthreonyllysylarginylglutamylargi...
ylthreonyllysylvalylprolylglutamylisol...
ylleucylprolylalanylprolylglutamylprol...
nylglutamylvalyllysylthreonylisoleucyl...
lprolylglutamylprolylthreonylprolyliso...
ylvalylprolylvalylvalylglycyllysyllysy...
lyllysylglutamylglutamylalanylalanylly...
lysylglycylvalylprolyllysyllysylthreon...
lalanylglutamylarginylarginyllysylleuc...
cylglutamyllysylprolylprolylaspartylgl...
nyltyrosylglutaminylleucyllysylalanylv...
lyllysylglutamylisoleucyllysylaspartyl...
tamylserylglutamylphenylalanylvalylgly...
lanylglutamylcysteinylleucylvalylseryl...
hreonylthreonyltryptophylmethionyllysy...
eucylarginylglutamylserylprolyllysylhi...
lanylaspartylglycyllysylaspartylarginy...
cylaspartylvalylglutaminylleucylseryla...
hreonylcysteinylvalylleucylarginylleuc...
ylthreonylserylthreonylalanyllysylleuc...
rolylvalylarginylphenylalanylvalyllysy...
amylvalylthreonylvalylvalyllysylglycyl...
serylcysteinylglutamylleucylasparaginy...
alyltryptophylarginyllysylaspartylglyc...
ysylprolylglycylarginylisoleucylvalylp...
ylmethionylarginylalanylleucylthreonyl...
spartylaspartylthreonylaspartylalanylg...
reonylvalylglutamylasparaginylalanylas...
ysteinylserylserylcysteinylvalyllysylv...
nylaspartyltryptophylleucylvalyllysylp...
inylhistidylvalyllysylprolyllysylglycy...
lalanylcysteinylaspartylisoleucylalany...
inylisoleucyllysyltryptophylphenylalan...
lisoleucylprolylalanylglutamylprolylas...
mylisoleucylleucylarginylaspartylglycy...
ucyllysylisoleucyllysylasparaginylalan...
oleucylalanylglutamyltyrosylalanylvaly...
ylarginyltyrosylprolylalanyllysylleucy...
lglutamylvalylglutamylleucylleucyllysy...
ylthreonylisoleucyltyrosylglutamyllysy...
ylaspartylalanylglutamylisoleucylseryl...
ylglycylglutaminyltryptophyllysylleucy...
inylprolylserylprolylthreonylcysteinyl...
lglycylglycyllysylarginylphenylalanyll...
yllysylleucylaspartylglutaminylalanylg...
aminylalanylleucylasparaginylalanyliso...
ylleucylthreonylvalyllysylglutamylisol...
anylalanylvalylprolylleucyllysylaspart...
rginylarginylglutaminylalanylarginylph...
cylthreonylarginylglutamylalanylaspara...
ysylglycylprolylaspartylisoleucylisole...
nylalanylaspartylisoleucylisoleucylala...
isoleucylleucylvalylisoleucylasparagin...
ylaspartylaspartylglutamylglycylvalylt...
utamylglycyllysyllysylthreonylserylala...
reonylglycylisoleucylarginylleucyllysy...
ucylglutamylaspartylglutaminylthreonyl...
eonylalanylthreonylphenylalanylvalylcy...
lutamyllysylmethionylhistidylvalylvaly...
inylaspartylalanyllysylleucylhistidylt...
cylisoleucylserylserylglutamylglycylly...
mylmethionyllysylglutamylvalylthreonyl...
lglutaminylisoleucyllysylalanylglutami...
ylthreonylalanylglutaminylleucyllysylv...
lyltyrosylphenylalanylthreonylvalyllys...
ylalanylvalylglutamyllysylaspartylglut...
teinylglutamylvalylseryllysylaspartylv...
lalanyllysylaspartylglycylglutamylglut...
lysyltyrosylserylisoleucyllysylalanyla...
oleucylleucyllysylisoleucyllysyllysyla...
ylglycylglutamyltyrosylvalylcysteinyla...
tyllysylthreonyllysylalanylasparaginyl...
inylleucylisoleucylglutamylvalylglutam...
ylglutamylvalylphenylalanylvalylglycyl...
lalanylglutamylisoleucylglutamylleucyl...
tidylglycylglutaminyltryptophyllysylle...
ylthreonylalanylserylprolylaspartylcys...
tamylaspartylglycyllysyllysylhistidyli...
ylasparaginylcysteinylglutaminylleucyl...
ylvalylserylphenylalanylglutaminylalan...
alanylalanylasparaginylleucyllysylvaly...
leucylphenylalanylisoleucylthreonylpro...
ylphenylalanylglutamyllysylaspartylglu...
lcysteinylglutamylvalylserylarginylglu...
larginyltryptophylleucyllysylglycylthr...
eonylglycylaspartylaspartylarginylphen...
laspartylglycylthreonyllysylhistidylse...
lalanylalanylphenylalanylglutamylaspar...
nylphenylalanylglutamylalanylglutamyla...
ycyllysylleucylisoleucylisoleucylgluta...
lphenylalanylleucylthreonylprolylleucy...
sylglutamyllysylglutamylserylalanylval...
leucylserylhistidylaspartylasparaginyl...
lphenylalanyllysylasparaginylaspartylg...
nylthreonylarginylserylvalylserylmethi...
llysylthreonylhistidylserylisoleucylth...
ylserylisoleucylaspartylaspartylthreon...
lylglutamylalanylmethionylglycylmethio...
cylthreonylvalylleucylglutamylglycylas...
onylglycyllysylleucylglutaminylasparty...
lysylaspartylglutamylvalylisoleucylleu...
ucylseryllysylalanylaspartylalanylprol...
ysylaspartylglycyllysylglutamylisoleuc...
lanylvalylisoleucyllysylthreonylaspart...
eucylisoleucylleucyllysyllysylalanylle...
ylglutaminyltyrosylthreonylcysteinylas...
yllysylthreonylserylglycyllysylleucyla...
inylglutamylisoleucyllysylleucylvalyla...
lglutamylvalylmethionylglutamylthreony...
lalanylglutamylthreonylglutamylisoleuc...
eucylhistidylalanylasparaginyltryptoph...
nylleucylleucylglutaminylthreonylproly...
lysylglutamylglutamylglycyllysylisoleu...
stidylasparaginylcysteinylarginylleucy...
ycylvalylaspartylphenylalanylglutaminy...
erylserylalanylhistidylleucylarginylva...
glycylleucylleucylarginylprolylleucyll...
nylalanylglycylglutamylthreonylalanylt...
lglutamylleucylseryltyrosylglutamylasp...
yptophyltyrosylleucyllysylglycyllysyll...
yllysylvalylvalylprolylarginylserylglu...
ylleucylthreonylleucylarginylaspartylv...
ylglycylglutamylvalylglutaminylleucylt...
nyllysylthreonylhistidylalanylasparagi...
amylprolylprolylvalylglutamylphenylala...
laspartylglutaminylthreonylvalylglutam...
lvalylleucylglutamylcysteinylglutamylv...
alanyllysylvalyllysyltryptophylphenyla...
glutamylisoleucylleucyllysylseryllysyl...
lanylaspartylglycylarginylvalylarginyl...
partylcysteinylthreonylprolylglutamyla...
lthreonylcysteinylaspartylalanyllysyla...
ylcysteinylasparaginylleucylasparaginy...
lglutamylphenylalanylleucylarginylprol...
minylvalylarginylglutamyllysylglutamyl...
lutamylcysteinylglutamylleucylserylarg...
alyllysyltryptophylphenylalanyllysylas...
lysyllysylglycyllysyllysyltyrosylaspar...
ylalanylvalylarginylisoleucylleucylval...
lleucylleucylaspartylaspartylglutamyla...
lutamylvalylarginylthreonylalanylargin...
lthreonylvalylleucylglutamylglutamylgl...
yllysylasparaginylleucylalanylasparagi...
mylthreonylaspartylthreonylisoleucylly...
lseryllysylprolylglycylalanylglutamylv...
glycylaspartylglutamylglutamylisoleucy...
inyltyrosylglutamylisoleucylleucylthre...
ylisoleucylleucylvalylisoleucylglutami...
lutamylaspartylalanylglycylasparaginyl...
eucylprolylserylserylarginylthreonylas...
tidylglutamylleucylalanylalanylglutamy...
lylglutaminylasparaginylleucylglutamyl...
yllysylalanylglutamylphenylalanylvalyl...
utamylserylphenylalanylprolylvalylglut...
laspartyllysylthreonylleucylglutamylse...
ylvalylisoleucylalanylaspartylglycylly...
llysylaspartylalanylthreonylleucylglut...
yltyrosylvalylvalylmethionylvalylglycy...
nylhistidylleucylthreonylvalylisoleucy...
lvalylvalylprolylleucyllysylaspartylth...
aminylglutaminylglutamylvalylvalylphen...
lvalylasparaginylthreonylglutamylglycy...
enylalanylarginylasparaginylglutamylgl...
partylserylseryllysyltyrosylisoleucyli...
ylleucylvalyltyrosylthreonylleucylargi...
stidylleucylaspartylaspartylglutaminyl...
valylserylleucylthreonylasparaginylhis...
ylvalyllysylserylalanylalanylasparagin...
mylglutamylaspartylleucylarginylisoleu...
partylisoleucylglutamylthreonylmethion...
nylphenylalanyltryptophylcysteinyllysy...
aginylvalylthreonylleucyllysyltryptoph...
tamylglutamylvalylprolylphenylalanylas...
yrosylarginylvalylaspartyllysyltyrosyl...
lisoleucyllysylaspartylcysteinylglycyl...
lycylglutamyltyrosylisoleucylvalylthre...
ysylserylvalylalanylglutamylleucylleuc...
rolylthreonylglutamylphenylalanylvalyl...
tylglutaminylthreonylvalylthreonylglut...
nylvalylphenylalanylserylcysteinylglut...
ylalanylasparaginylvalyllysyltryptophy...
inylglutamylisoleucyllysylglutamylglyc...
lglutamyllysylaspartylglycylserylisole...
soleucyllysylaspartylcysteinylarginyll...
nylglutamyltyrosylalanylcysteinylglycy...
erylarginylalanylarginylleucylphenylal...
rolylvalylglutamylisoleucylisoleucylar...
isoleucylleucylglutamylalanylprolylgly...
anylleucylalanylglutamylleucylasparagi...
alylglutaminyltryptophylleucylarginyla...
valylvalylglutaminylglycylaspartyllysy...
ylserylglutamylglycyllysylisoleucylhis...
ylcysteinylaspartylisoleucyllysylproly...
tamyltyrosylarginylphenylalanylisoleuc...
lanylarginylalanyllysylleucylglutamyll...
soleucyllysylthreonylalanylaspartylglu...
rtylvalylglycyllysylprolylleucylthreon...
spartylalanyltyrosylprolyllysylalanylg...
ylalanyllysylglutamylasparaginylglutam...
eonylisoleucylaspartylthreonylthreonyl...
ylphenylalanylarginylisoleucylleucylgl...
llysylglycylarginyltyrosyllysylisoleuc...
ysylhistidylglycyllysylalanylglutamylg...
ylleucyllysylvalylisoleucylaspartylval...
araginylleucylglutamylvalylthreonylglu...
ycylglutamylvalylserylleucylalanyltryp...
hreonylaspartylglycylglycylseryllysyli...
valylglutamylarginylarginylaspartyliso...
tophylvalylleucylalanylthreonylasparty...
lglutamylphenylalanylthreonylvalylthre...
ylglycylvalylglutamyltyrosylleucylphen...
nylasparaginylarginylvalylglycylthreon...
threonylaspartylasparaginylprolylvalyl...
sylaspartylvalylprolylglycylprolylprol...
leucylthreonylaspartylvalylasparaginyl...
leucylthreonyltryptophylglutamylprolyl...
glycylalanylglutamylisoleucylthreonyla...
amylleucylarginylaspartyllysylthreonyl...
rtylthreonylalanylmethionylthreonylval...
ylserylalanylthreonylvalylthreonylaspa...
nylglutamyltyrosylserylphenylalanylarg...
araginylarginylisoleucylglycylvalylgly...
onylprolylphenylalanylvalyllysylvalyla...
larginylprolylserylprolylprolylvalylas...
partylglutaminylthreonylglutaminylsery...
ptophylglutamylprolylprolylleucyllysyl...
eucylleucylglycyltyrosylisoleucylisole...
lglutamylglycyllysylaspartylasparaginy...
lasparaginylmethionyllysylleucylvalylp...
ysylvalylthreonylglycylleucylglutamyll...
ucyltyrosylarginylvalylserylalanylglut...
ylserylaspartylprolylserylglutamylisol...
ylalanylaspartylaspartylalanylphenylal...
ionylaspartylleucylserylalanylphenylal...
ylvalylisoleucylvalylprolylasparaginyl...
cylvalylprolylserylthreonylglycyltyros...
threonyltryptophylcysteinylphenylalany...
amylthreonylglycylaspartylarginylvalyl...
rylalanyltyrosylalanylglutamylleucylva...
larginylserylaspartyllysylglycylisoleu...
glutamylasparaginylarginylvalyllysylth...
soleucylaspartylvalylasparaginylvalyli...
nylprolyllysylglutamylleucyllysylpheny...
nyllysylaspartylserylvalylhistidylleuc...
rolylaspartylaspartylaspartylglycylgly...
yrosylvalylvalylglutamyllysylarginylgl...
ltryptophylthreonyllysylvalylmethionyl...
partylleucylglutamylphenylalanylthreon...
taminylglycyllysylglutamyltyrosylleucy...
nylarginylasparaginyllysylcysteinylgly...
tyrosylvalylaspartylglutamylprolylvaly...
rolylalanylthreonylvalylprolylaspartyl...
llysyltryptophylarginylaspartylarginyl...
ucylphenylalanylleucylthreonyltryptoph...
nylaspartylglycylglycylserylarginyliso...
lylglutamylarginylcysteinylprolylargin...
lvalylalanylcysteinylglycylglutamylpro...
methionylglutamylvalylthreonylglycylle...
tophyltyrosylalanyltyrosylarginylvalyl...
ylglutaminylglycylalanylseryllysylprol...
lglutamylisoleucylglutaminylalanylvaly...
alanylprolylglutamylisoleucylphenylala...
ucylalanylglycylleucylthreonylvalyllys...
lglutamylleucylprolylalanylthreonylval...
prolyllysylisoleucylthreonyltryptophyl...
lisoleucylleucyllysylglutaminylasparty...
ucylglutamylasparaginylvalylprolyllysy...
leucylvalylaspartylseryllysylarginylse...
rosylisoleucylisoleucylglutamylalanylv...
arginylalanylthreonylalanylvalylvalylg...
spartyllysylprolylglycylprolylprolylal...
ucylthreonylaspartylvalylthreonylaspar...
eucylthreonyltryptophylasparaginylprol...
ylglycylseryllysylisoleucylthreonylasp...
ginylarginylalanylthreonylaspartylsery...
ylleucylserylserylthreonylvalyllysylas...
yllysylalanylthreonyllysylleucylisoleu...
rosylisoleucylphenylalanylarginylvalyl...
ionyltyrosylglycylalanylglycylglutamyl...
lylisoleucylthreonylalanyllysyltyrosyl...
lprolylglycylprolylprolylthreonylargin...
isoleucylthreonyllysylaspartylalanylva...
cysteinylglutamylprolylaspartylasparty...
leucylthreonylglycyltyrosyltryptophylv...
olylaspartylthreonylaspartyllysyltrypt...
yllysylmethionylprolylvalyllysylaspart...
yllysylglycylleucylthreonylasparaginyl...
alanylarginylvalylleucylalanylglutamyl...
glycyllysylprolylseryllysylserylthreon...
eucyllysylaspartylprolylisoleucylaspar...
ylglycyllysylprolylthreonylvalyllysyla...
lvalylarginylleucylasparaginyltryptoph...
ylaspartylglycylglycylalanyllysylisole...
cylglutamylmethionylleucyllysylthreony...
tophylvalylarginylvalylalanylglutamylg...
taminylhistidylleucylleucylprolylglycy...
minylglutamyltyrosylserylphenylalanyla...
ginyllysylalanylglycylglutamylserylglu...
aspartylprolylvalylleucylcysteinylargi...
prolylserylprolylprolylarginyltryptoph...
aginylisoleucylthreonyllysylasparaginy...
ryptophylthreonylvalylprolylglutamylly...
soleucylthreonylasparaginyltyrosylisol...
tylvalylarginylarginyllysylglycyltrypt...
lthreonylthreonylvalyllysylaspartylthr...
eonylprolylleucylthreonylglutamylglycy...
larginylvalylalanylalanylglutamylaspar...
ylserylaspartyltyrosylthreonylglutamyl...
leucylalanyllysylaspartylthreonylpheny...
prolylprolyltyrosylalanylleucylalanylv...
arginylhistidylvalylaspartylleucyllysy...
lasparaginylaspartylglycylglycylarginy...
rosylvalylisoleucylglutamyllysyllysylg...
rginyltryptophylvalyllysylalanylglycyl...
rtylcysteinylasparaginylphenylalanylar...
eucylglutamylglycylthreonylglutamylval...
alylarginylalanylglutamylasparaginylgl...
ylprolylserylglutamylprolylthreonylglu...
lutamylaspartylprolylthreonylserylprol...
rtylleucylhistidylvalylthreonylasparty...
oleucylalanylisoleucylalanyltryptophyl...
aginylglycylglycylserylprolylisoleucyl...
glutamylmethionylcysteinylprolylvalylg...
lmethionylarginylvalylasparaginylseryl...
leucyllysylphenylalanyllysylvalylgluta...
partyllysylglutamyltyrosylvalylleucyla...
ginylalanylisoleucylglycylvalylserylgl...
erylglutamylasparaginylvalylvalylalany...
yllysylprolylthreonylisoleucylaspartyl...
tylisoleucylisoleucylvalylisoleucylglu...
isoleucylprolylvalylprolylphenylalanyl...
threonylvalylseryltryptophylhistidylly...
lysylalanylserylaspartylarginylleucylt...
artylhistidylisoleucylserylalanylhisti...
rylvalylarginylalanylaspartylalanylgly...
lthreonylleucylglutamylasparaginyllysy...
nylserylisoleucylasparaginylvalyllysyl...
cylprolylcysteinyllysylaspartylisoleuc...
threonyllysylserylserylcysteinyllysyll...
ylprolylglutamylphenylalanylaspartylgl...
ucylhistidyltyrosylvalylleucylglutamyl...
rginylarginylthreonyltyrosylisoleucylp...
mylasparaginyllysylleucylseryltryptoph...
soleucylprolylasparaginylglycylglutamy...
inylvalyllysylalanylvalylasparaginylly...
yrosylisoleucylglutamylleucyllysylaspa...
utaminylaspartylprolyllysylglutaminylp...
laspartylvalylglutamylvalylhistidylasp...
lalanylmethionylthreonylisoleucylthreo...
ltyrosylaspartylglycylglycylseryllysyl...
eucylisoleucylglutamyllysylisoleucylal...
nyltryptophyllysylarginylcysteinylaspa...
rolylisoleucylleucylthreonyltyrosylthr...
lglutamylglycyllysylglutamyltyrosylglu...
nylalanylglutamylasparaginylalanylalan...
lserylarginylalanylthreonylprolylproly...
olylisoleucylaspartylalanylprolyllysyl...
serylleucylglutamylvalyllysylarginylgl...
leucylaspartylalanylserylisoleucylsery...
onylisoleucylthreonyltryptophylisoleuc...
alylisoleucylvalylprolylglutamylglutam...
lanylprolylleucylvalylarginylarginylar...
inylglutamylglutamylglutamylprolylphen...
onylglutaminylarginylleucylserylisoleu...
ylglycylglutamylserylglutaminylleucyla...
ylarginylprolylaspartylhistidylglycyll...
valylglutamylasparaginylaspartylhistid...
rolylcysteinylthreonylvalylserylvalyll...
olylprolylisoleucylasparaginylphenylal...
ylisoleucylarginyllysylthreonylserylva...
utamylprolylprolylleucylaspartylaspart...
lisoleucylasparaginyltyrosylthreonylle...
threonyllysylprolylaspartylserylglutam...
onylserylthreonylleucylarginylhistidyl...
onyllysylleucylisoleucylglutamylglycyl...
nylarginylvalylarginylalanylglutamylas...
rolylglycylprolylprolylcysteinylvalyls...
ylaspartylprolylphenylalanylglycylprol...
llysylprolylisoleucylvalylglutamylaspa...
rylmethionylleucylvalyllysyltryptophyl...
tylasparaginylglycylserylprolylisoleuc...
ylglutamyllysylarginylglutamylvalylasp...
phylserylarginylvalylasparaginyllysyls...
ucyllysylalanylasparaginylvalylasparty...
ucylthreonyltyrosylvalylphenylalanylar...
paraginylalanylalanylglycylprolylglycy...
serylaspartylprolyllysylthreonylalanyl...
lprolylprolylglycylprolylprolylisoleuc...
lthreonylserylserylthreonylthreonyliso...
hylglutamylprolylprolylalanylphenylala...
tamylisoleucylvalylglycyltyrosylphenyl...
eucylvalylglycylthreonylasparaginyllys...
reonylglutamyllysylmethionylisoleucyll...
reonylvalyllysylglutamylisoleucylargin...
yllysylleucylarginylvalylserylalanylva...
tamylglycylprolylprolylglycylglutamylt...
lvalylalanylglutamylprolylglutaminylgl...
ylleucylaspartylvalylserylvalyllysylgl...
cylmethionylalanylglycyllysylthreonyll...
lylvalylthreonylglycylarginylprolylval...
lthreonyllysylglutamylglutamylglycylgl...
ginylvalylvalylisoleucylaspartylaspara...
lutamylleucylisoleucylisoleucyllysylas...
tylhistidylglycylarginyltyrosylvalylis...
ginylserylcysteinylglycylseryllysylphe...
alylglutamylvalylphenylalanylaspartylv...
partylleucyllysylprolylvalylvalylthreo...
cysteinylleucylleucylasparaginyltrypto...
rtylaspartylglycylglycylserylglutamyli...
soleucylisoleucylglutamylarginyllysyla...
threonyltryptophylarginylglutaminylpro...
larginylseryllysylcysteinylaspartyliso...
tamylglycylglutaminylglutamyltyrosylly...
lalanyllysylasparaginyllysylphenylalan...
valylglutamylisoleucylglycylprolylisol...
lleucylglycylprolylprolylthreonylseryl...
tyrosylthreonylglutamylarginylglutamin...
onylleucylaspartyltryptophyllysylgluta...
cylglycylserylprolylisoleucylglutaminy...
tamyllysylarginylarginylhistidylaspart...
utamylarginylvalylasparaginyllysylargi...
eonylserylphenylalanylleucylvalylgluta...
lhistidylglutaminylmethionyltyrosylglu...
lanylvalylasparaginylglutamylisoleucyl...
rylleucylprolylleucylasparaginylvalylv...
rtylglutamylvalylprolylprolylthreonyli...
ylvalylarginylglycylaspartylthreonylis...
lutamylprolylvalylhistidylisoleucylpro...
lleucylprolylmethionylprolyllysylisole...
araginylglutamylthreonylvalylisoleucyl...
alanylleucylglutaminylisoleucylthreony...
inylserylglutamylalanyllysylthreonylgl...
ylalanylvalylarginylglutamylaspartylly...
ylthreonylalanylserylasparaginylarginy...
arginylasparaginylvalylhistidylvalylgl...
olylserylprolylprolylarginylasparaginy...
soleucyllysylalanylglutamylserylcystei...
spartylalanylprolylleucylaspartylaspar...
eucylthreonylhistidyltyrosylvalylisole...
nylserylarginyllysyllysylalanylglutamy...
eonylasparaginylthreonylalanylvalylglu...
ucyltryptophyllysylleucylisoleucylprol...
lglutamylphenylalanylarginylvalylargin...
lglycylisoleucylserylaspartylglutamylc...
lvalylisoleucylglutaminylaspartylproly...
olylprolylglycyllysylprolyllysylvalyll...
ylserylmethionylleucylvalylseryltrypto...
tylasparaginylglycylglycylserylprolyli...
phylleucylglutamyllysylarginylglutamyl...
ptophylserylarginylvalylserylarginylal...
ylglycylleucyllysylglycylvalylglutamyl...
rginylleucylleucylglutamylglycylvalyll...
ginylalanylmethionylalanylisoleucylasp...
glycylprolylprolylserylglutamylprolyls...
ylglycylaspartylprolylisoleucylphenyla...
serylcysteinylprolylglutamylvalyllysyl...
lisoleucylserylleucylglycyltryptophyll...
glycylglycylserylprolylisoleucyllysylg...
ethionylglutaminylglutamylglutamylglyc...
llysylarginylvalylasparaginylglutamylp...
reonylthreonylcysteinylglutamylcystein...
lysylglutamylleucylarginyllysyltyrosyl...
lalanylvalylasparaginylglutamylalanylg...
ylaspartylthreonylthreonylglycylglutam...
rtylisoleucylglutaminylglutamylglutamy...
leucylaspartylisoleucylglycylalanylglu...
cysteinyllysylalanylglycylserylglutami...
lanylvalylisoleucyllysylglycylarginylp...
ryptophylglutamylphenylalanylaspartylg...
hionyllysylaspartylglycylvalylhistidyl...
rtylalanylglutaminylleucylglutamylthre...
erylvalylisoleucylisoleucylisoleucylpr...
rylhistidylthreonylglycyllysyltyrosyls...
araginyllysylalanylglycylglutaminyllys...
larginylvalyllysylvalylmethionylaspart...
laspartylleucyllysylvalylserylaspartyl...
cysteinylarginylleucylseryltryptophyll...
aspartylglycylglycylaspartylarginyliso...
cylglutamyllysylarginylthreonylisoleuc...
ylthreonyllysylvalylasparaginylprolyla...
threonylphenylalanylvalylvalylprolylas...
aminylglutaminyltyrosylphenylalanylphe...
lutamylasparaginylarginylphenylalanylg...
ylglutamylthreonylisoleucylglutaminyla...
aspartylprolylisoleucyltyrosylprolylpr...
sylleucyllysylisoleucylglycylleucyliso...
nylvalylhistidylleucylseryltryptophyll...
artylglycylglycylserylprolylvalylthreo...
tamylcysteinylleucylalanyltryptophylas...
ysyllysylglutamylalanyltryptophylargin...
ylarginylaspartylvalylglutamylglutamyl...
lvalylglutamylaspartylleucylvalylgluta...
mylphenylalanylarginylvalyllysylalanyl...
alylseryllysylprolylserylalanylthreony...
cysteinylglutaminylarginylprolylaspart...
ylaspartylleucyllysylglutamylphenylala...
utamylglycylthreonylasparaginylvalylas...
soleucyllysylglycylvalylprolylphenylal...
ptophylphenylalanyllysylalanylprolylpr...
inyllysylglutamylprolylvalylleucyltyro...
araginyllysylleucylvalylvalylaspartyla...
cylvalylisoleucylprolylglutaminylseryl...
glycylleucyltyrosylthreonylisoleucylth...
inylleucylglycylthreonylalanylseryllys...
araginylvalylleucylglycylarginylprolyl...
isoleucyllysylphenylalanylglutamylsery...
methionylthreonylleucylseryltryptophyl...
ylaspartylglycylglycylseryllysylisoleu...
soleucylglutamyllysylarginylglutamylal...
tryptophylvalylhistidylvalylserylseryl...
lthreonyltyrosylthreonylisoleucylproly...
tidylglutamyltyrosylvalylphenylalanyla...
minylasparaginyllysyltyrosylglycylisol...
rtylserylglutamylprolylglutamylthreony...
ylalanylserylvalylprolylglycylalanylpr...
lserylserylvalylthreonylarginylasparag...
raginyltryptophylglutamylglutamylproly...
lserylprolylvalylthreonylglycyltyrosyl...
sylaspartylthreonylthreonylseryllysyla...
paraginylarginylaspartylprolylisoleucy...
glycylvalylseryltyrosyllysylvalylthreo...
cylserylaspartyltyrosylglutaminylpheny...
leucylasparaginylalanylalanylglycylval...
ylserylaspartylprolylalanylthreonylala...
anylprolylprolylglycylprolylprolylphen...
artyltryptophylthreonyllysylserylseryl...
hylserylprolylprolylleucyllysylasparty...
lglycyltyrosylisoleucylvalylglutamylty...
ylglutamylglutamyltryptophylglutamylly...
valylarginylglycylthreonyllysylleucylv...
lutamylglycylalanylphenylalanyltyrosyl...
lanylvalylasparaginylisoleucylalanylgl...
ycylglutamylvalylthreonylaspartylvalyl...
rtylarginylleucylvalylserylprolylaspar...
anylserylvalylarginylaspartylarginylis...
ylglycylvalylisoleucylarginylisoleucyl...
cyllysylprolylprolylprolylthreonylvaly...
onylasparaginylglutamylarginylthreonyl...
lthreonylisoleucylglutamylthreonylthre...
ethionylvalylisoleucyllysylasparaginyl...
idylglutaminylglycylvalyltyrosylseryll...
utamylalanylglycylglutamylarginyllysyl...
laspartylvalylleucylaspartylvalylproly...
lylphenylalanylleucylalanylhistidylasp...
utamylserylcysteinyllysylleucylthreony...
lutamylaspartylaspartylglycylglycylser...
ltyrosylvalylisoleucylglutamyllysylarg...
inylalanyltryptophylthreonylprolylvaly...
ylarginylglutaminylasparaginylalanylth...
oleucylglutaminylglycyllysylalanyltyro...
soleucylalanylalanylglutamylasparaginy...
lprolylphenylalanylvalylglutamylthreon...
leucylarginylglutamylprolylisoleucylth...
lylglutamylaspartylleucylglutamylvalyl...
raginylthreonylvalylthreonylleucylthre...
yllysyltyrosylaspartylglycylglycylsery...
nyltyrosylvalylleucylglutamylserylargi...
tamyllysylphenylalanylhistidyllysylval...
ginylleucylleucylserylarginyllysyltyro...
sylglutamylglycylaspartylthreonyltyros...
lanylvalylasparaginylisoleucylvalylgly...
phenylalanylcysteinylthreonyllysylprol...
partylglutamylleucylalanylprolylprolyl...
lphenylalanylarginylaspartyllysylleucy...
lglutamylalanylphenylalanylalanylleucy...
lycyllysylprolyllysylprolyllysylvalyls...
rtylglutamylalanylaspartylvalylleucylg...
nylhistidylisoleucyllysylthreonylthreo...
leucylglutamyllysylisoleucyllysylalany...
yllysyltyrosylcysteinylvalylvalylvalyl...
cylserylarginyllysylglycylphenylalanyl...
valylvalylaspartylhistidylprolylglycyl...
erylphenylalanylaspartylglutamylvalylt...
lvalylisoleucylseryltryptophyllysylpro...
ylglycylseryllysylisoleucylthreonylasp...
utamyllysyllysylglutamylvalylglycyllys...
rolylvalylthreonylserylalanylserylalan...
ylvalylseryllysylleucylleucylglutamylg...
henylalanylarginylisoleucylhistidylala...
glycylisoleucylserylaspartylprolylleuc...
ysylalanyllysylaspartylarginylphenylal...
lprolylaspartylglutaminylprolylisoleuc...
llysylaspartylserylalanylleucylvalylth...
lylhistidylaspartylglycylglycyllysylpr...
osylisoleucylleucylglutamyllysylarginy...
larginyltryptophylalanylarginylvalylth...
istidylprolyltyrosylthreonyllysylpheny...
ucylleucylglutamylglycylcysteinylgluta...
inylvalylserylalanylglutamylasparaginy...
ycylaspartylprolylserylprolylprolylser...
llysylaspartylprolylisoleucylalanyllys...
aginylprolylglutamylalanylisoleucylasp...
aginylserylvalylaspartylleucylthreonyl...
inylhistidylaspartylglycylglycylseryll...
leucylvalylglutamyltyrosylglutaminylly...
myltryptophylarginylarginylalanylaspar...
lserylcysteinylprolylglutamylthreonyll...
leucylarginylaspartylglycylglutaminylt...
nylvalylleucylalanylvalylasparaginylal...
ylprolylalanylhistidylvalylprolylgluta...
tylarginylleucylglutamylprolylprolylgl...
alanylasparaginylmethionylalanylarginy...
llysylvalylglycylaspartylthreonylleucy...
soleucyllysylglycylvalylprolylphenylal...
hyllysyllysylglutamylaspartylarginylas...
ylarginylisoleucylaspartylvalylthreony...
lutamylisoleucylarginylasparaginylalan...
cylglycylisoleucyltyrosylserylleucylth...
lalanylglycylseryllysylthreonylvalylse...
aspartyllysylprolylglycylprolylprolyla...
rylglutamylisoleucylarginyllysylaspart...
yltryptophyllysylglutamylprolylleucyla...
ylisoleucylthreonylasparaginyltyrosylv...
rtylvalylalanylserylalanylglutaminyltr...
lthreonylseryllysyllysyllysylserylhist...
leucylasparaginylglutamylglycylasparag...
anylarginylvalylalanylalanylglutamylas...
inylglycylprolylphenylalanylvalylgluta...
yllysylalanylleucylaspartylprolylleucy...
olyllysylaspartylleucylhistidylhistidy...
eonylglutamylvalylserylleucylvalyltryp...
larginylaspartylglycylglycylserylproly...
ylvalylglutamyltyrosylglutaminylglutam...
spartyltryptophylisoleucyllysylphenyla...
raginylleucylglutamylcysteinylvalylval...
taminylglycyllysylthreonyltyrosylargin...
ylglutamylasparaginylisoleucylvalylgly...
threonylthreonylisoleucylprolylisoleuc...
yllysylleucylvalylprolylprolylserylval...
eucylisoleucylglutamylglycylleucylvaly...
onylvalylarginylphenylalanylprolylalan...
lylprolylvalylprolylthreonylalanyllysy...
glycylserylglutamylisoleucyllysylthreo...
hreonylvalylglutamylthreonylaspartylas...
lleucylthreonylisoleucyllysylasparagin...
rtylthreonylglycylglutamyltyrosylgluta...
araginylalanylalanylglycylseryllysylth...
lthreonylvalylleucylaspartylvalylproly...
olylisoleucylasparaginylisoleucylleucy...
lhistidylmethionylthreonylisoleucylser...
ysylaspartylaspartylglycylglycylserylp...
ylisoleucylvalylglutamyllysylglutaminy...
ylthreonyltryptophylglycylvalylvalylse...
yllysylleucyllysylisoleucylprolylhisti...
inylglutamyltyrosylvalylphenylalanylar...
raginyllysylisoleucylglycylvalylglycyl...
onylprolylthreonylvalylalanyllysylhist...
lylserylprolylprolylglycyllysylprolylv...
hreonylglutamylasparaginylalanylalanyl...
lleucylprolyllysylserylaspartylglycylg...
ycyltyrosyltyrosylmethionylglutamylarg...
cyllysyltryptophylvalylarginylvalylasp...
lalanylaspartylleucyllysylphenylalanyl...
osylglutamylglycylasparaginylthreonylt...
lylphenylalanylalanylglutamylasparagin...
lprolylserylprolylserylserylaspartylpr...
ginylprolylisoleucyllysylprolylprolylg...
ylprolyllysylleucyllysylaspartyllysyls...
partylleucylvalyltryptophylthreonyllys...
ycylserylprolylisoleucylleucylglycylty...
taminyllysylprolylglycylthreonylalanyl...
nylisoleucylasparaginyllysylaspartylgl...
nylcysteinylalanylphenylalanylarginylv...
amylglycylasparaginylglutamyltyrosylar...
sylalanylalanylasparaginylisoleucylval...
larginylglutamylleucylalanylglutamylse...
lisoleucylleucylhistidylprolylprolylgl...
lylthreonylcysteinylarginylaspartylval...
lglycylglutaminylthreonylisoleucylargi...
llysylglycylarginylprolylglutamylproly...
lthreonyllysylglutamylglycyllysylvalyl...
nylvalylaspartylleucylisoleucylglutami...
glutamylleucylglutaminylisoleucyllysyl...
artylhistidylglycyllysyltyrosylisoleuc...
nylserylserylglycylhistidylalanylgluta...
lasparaginylvalylleucylaspartylarginyl...
ylasparaginylleucyllysylvalylthreonyla...
lasparaginylcysteinylthreonylisoleucyl...
rolylleucylaspartylasparaginylglycylgl...
sparaginylphenylalanylisoleucylvalylgl...
raginylglutaminyllysylglycyltryptophyl...
tylvalylthreonyllysylarginylleucylisol...
ucylalanylasparaginylasparaginylglutam...
valylcysteinylalanylglutamylasparaginy...
hreonylisoleucylglutamylthreonyllysylt...
soleucylasparaginylprolylisoleucylaspa...
ylglutamylasparaginylleucylhistidyliso...
lthreonylphenylalanylvalyltyrosylleucy...
laspartyltyrosylaspartylglycylglycylse...
sylhistidylvalylglutamylarginylarginyl...
tyltryptophylglutamylarginylvalylhisti...
utamylthreonylhistidyltyrosylmethionyl...
lutamylasparaginylglutaminylisoleucylt...
lylglutaminylthreonyllysylasparaginylg...
artyltryptophylvalyllysylthreonylgluta...
amylaspartylleucylglutaminyllysylproly...
ylserylglycylvalylleucylthreonylvalyll...
leucylarginylleucylglutamylalanylglycy...
lalanylprolylglutamylvalylalanyltrypto...
tylalanylthreonylaspartylleucylthreony...
lisoleucylaspartylthreonylarginylalany...
lserylleucylthreonyllysylalanyllysylar...
tyrosylvalylvalylthreonylalanylthreony...
ylphenylalanylvalylalanyltyrosylalanyl...
aspartyllysylprolylglycylprolylvalylar...
lvalylaspartylvalylserylserylaspartyla...
yltryptophylaspartylprolylprolylglutam...
inylglutamylisoleucylglutaminylasparag...
ysylcysteinylglutamylthreonyllysylargi...
eonyltyrosylserylalanylthreonylvalylle...
eonylvalylthreonylarginylleucylisoleuc...
tyrosylisoleucylphenylalanylarginylval...
ysylisoleucylglycylthreonylglycylproly...
olylvalylisoleucylalanyllysylthreonyll...
larginylprolylaspartylprolylprolylglut...
ylglutamylglutamylmethionylthreonylval...
rolylglutamyltyrosylaspartylglycylglyc...
tyrosylphenylalanylleucylglutamyllysyl...
onylarginyltryptophylvalylprolylvalyla...
prolylglutamylarginylarginylmethionyll...
lleucylprolylaspartylhistidylglutamylt...
valyllysylalanylglutamylasparaginylglu...
glutamylprolylserylleucylprolylserylar...
artylprolylisoleucylglutamylprolylprol...
inylphenylalanylarginylvalylvalylaspar...
ylisoleucylthreonylleucylglycyltryptop...
artylglycylglycylalanylprolylisoleucyl...
tamylmethionylarginylprolyllysylisoleu...
spartylglutamylglycyltryptophyllysylar...
ylalanylglutaminylleucylvalylarginylly...
lthreonylserylleucylaspartylglutamylas...
lutamylphenylalanylarginylvalylcystein...
inylvalylglycylisoleucylglycylarginylp...
mylalanylisoleucyllysylprolyllysylglut...
olylglutamylisoleucylaspartylleucylasp...
ylleucylvalylisoleucylvalylarginylalan...
inylleucylphenylalanylalanylisoleucylv...
lprolyllysylvalylthreonyltryptophylarg...
ylasparaginylvalylvalylarginyllysylgly...
ylaspartylthreonylmethionylalanylpheny...
paraginylserylthreonylarginylaspartyla...
leucylthreonylleucylvalylasparaginylpr...
valylphenylalanylvalylasparaginylvalyl...
rolylglycylprolylvalylserylaspartylleu...
onyllysylthreonylserylcysteinylhistidy...
olylglutamylasparaginylaspartylglycylg...
stidyltyrosylisoleucylvalylglutamyllys...
nyllysylthreonyltryptophylserylthreony...
syllysylthreonylserylphenylalanylhisti...
lylprolylglycylasparaginylglutamyltyro...
hreonylalanylvalylasparaginylglutamylt...
threonylaspartylvalylprolyllysylprolyl...
lleucylserylglutamylprolylaspartylprol...
lanylthreonylglutamylmethionylthreonyl...
leucylalanyltryptophylleucylprolylprol...
alanyllysylisoleucylaspartylglycyltyro...
ginylglutamylglutamylglutamylglutaminy...
hylthreonylglutamyltyrosylserylvalylva...
lylvalylthreonylglycylleucyllysylgluta...
ylalanylarginylvalylalanylalanylarginy...
erylleucylprolylarginylglutamylalanylg...
anyllysylglutamylglutaminylleucylleucy...
thionylprolylglutamylglutaminylisoleuc...
llysyllysylleucylarginylisoleucylgluta...
lysylprolylhistidylprolylthreonylcyste...
glutamylaspartylglutamylvalylvalylthre...
alylhistidyllysylalanylaspartylserylse...
leucyllysylaspartylvalylthreonylarginy...
osylserylleucylthreonylalanylglutamyla...
spartylthreonylglutaminyllysylisoleucy...
tylalanylprolylglycylprolylprolylgluta...
ylisoleucylserylaspartylisoleucylaspar...
ylleucylseryltryptophylhistidylisoleuc...
lglycylserylasparaginylisoleucylthreon...
lutamyllysylcysteinylaspartylvalylsery...
ylthreonylalanylleucylalanylserylvalyl...
arginylvalylglycyllysylleucylisoleucyl...
ylisoleucylphenylalanylarginylvalylarg...
lphenylalanylglycylisoleucylserylgluta...
ysylmethionylvalylalanylglutaminylphen...
ylprolylserylglutamylprolyllysylaspara...
lvalylasparaginyllysylaspartylcysteiny...
yptophylaspartylarginylprolylaspartyls...
isoleucylisoleucylglycyltyrosylleucyli...
larginylasparaginylserylleucylleucyltr...
aspartylthreonylleucylvalylarginylsery...
inylalanylglycylleucylvalylglutamylgly...
alanylarginylisoleucyltyrosylalanylleu...
lserylprolylprolylseryllysylprolylthre...
nylarginylmethionylprolylvalylaspartyl...
ylvalylisoleucylaspartylvalylthreonyll...
oleucyltryptophylalanylarginylprolylly...
llysylisoleucylisoleucylglycyltyrosylp...
inyllysylleucylprolylglycylaspartyllys...
paraginylthreonylalanylprolylhistidylg...
lutamylglutamyltyrosylthreonylalanylth...
ysylalanylglutaminyltyrosylglutaminylp...
anylarginylthreonylalanylvalylasparagi...
lutamylprolylserylaspartylprolylvalylt...
lasparaginylvalylprolylprolylarginylis...
ylmethionyllysylserylleucylleucylthreo...
paraginylvalylcysteinylleucylaspartyla...
llysylprolylmethionylprolylthreonylval...
glycylthreonylleucylleucyllysylprolyla...
thionylalanylmethionylglutaminylarginy...
leucylglutamylleucylphenylalanylserylv...
serylglycylaspartyltyrosylthreonylisol...
nylserylserylglycylseryllysylserylalan...
valylleucylaspartyllysylprolylglycylpr...
eucylasparaginyllysylmethionyltyrosyls...
eucylseryltryptophylglutamylprolylprol...
lserylglutamylisoleucylthreonylasparag...
sylarginylglutamylthreonylserylarginyl...
utaminylvalylserylalanylthreonylvalylp...
lserylvalylglutamyllysylleucylisoleucy...
sylglutaminylphenylalanylarginylisoleu...
yllysyltyrosylglycylvalylglycylasparty...
tamylprolylalanylisoleucylalanyllysyla...
ylprolylglycylarginylcysteinylaspartyl...
raginylisoleucylthreonyllysylaspartylh...
ryptophyllysylprolylprolylalanylaspart...
oleucylthreonylglycyltyrosylleucylleuc...
nylglutaminylalanylvalylasparaginyltry...
larginyllysylprolylisoleucylisoleucylg...
anylthreonylglycylleucylglutaminylglut...
utamylphenylalanylarginylvalylthreonyl...
ylglycylprolylglycyllysylprolylserylas...
yrosylalanylarginylaspartylprolylgluta...
lprolylalanylphenylalanylprolyllysylva...
rginylserylserylvalylserylleucylserylt...
osylaspartylglycylglycylserylprolyliso...
alylglutamylvalyllysylarginylalanylasp...
phylvalylarginylcysteinylasparaginylle...
ylglutaminyllysylthreonylarginylphenyl...
ucylmethionylglutamylaspartylthreonylg...
nylarginylvalyltyrosylalanylvalylaspar...
rylaspartylprolylserylaspartylvalylpro...
yllysylaspartylisoleucylleucylisoleucy...
histidylaspartylalanylaspartylleucylar...
ucylarginylalanylglycylvalylthreonylme...
lylvalyllysylglycylarginylprolylprolyl...
hylseryllysylprolylasparaginylvalylasp...
lisoleucylglycylleucylaspartylisoleucy...
anylaspartylthreonylphenylalanylleucyl...
valylasparaginyllysyltyrosylaspartylal...
ylthreonylleucylglutamylasparaginylser...
tyrosylthreonylisoleucylvalylvalyllysy...
lycylprolylprolylisoleucylasparaginylv...
ucylseryllysylaspartylserylalanyltyros...
olylprolylisoleucylisoleucylaspartylgl...
ucylasparaginyltyrosylvalylvalylglutam...
mylarginyllysylseryltryptophylserylthr...
ysteinylseryllysylthreonylserylphenyla...
eucylglutamylglutamylglycyllysylserylt...
ylvalylphenylalanylalanylglutamylaspar...
lglycylaspartylprolylglycylglutamylthr...
lalanylserylglutaminylthreonylprolylgl...
ysylvalylarginylserylvalylseryllysylse...
yltryptophyllysyllysylprolylhistidylse...
isoleucylisoleucylglycyltyrosylvalylva...
ylglutamylglutamylasparaginyllysyltryp...
yllysylserylleucylserylleucylglutaminy...
cylthreonylglutamylglycyllysylglutamyl...
alylserylalanylglutamylasparaginylglut...
threonylprolylserylglutamylisoleucylth...
ylaspartylvalylvalylalanylprolylaspart...
ucylprolylaspartylleucylcysteinyltyros...
nylserylasparaginylphenylalanylarginyl...
lysylglycyllysylprolylalanylprolylsery...
ylglutamylaspartylprolylleucylalanylth...
erylvalylglutamylserylserylalanylvalyl...
oleucylvalyltyrosylaspartylcysteinylgl...
cyllysyltyrosylthreonylisoleucylthreon...
glycylthreonyllysylglutamylglycylthreo...
lvalylglycyllysylprolylglycylisoleucyl...
lysylphenylalanylaspartylglutamylvalyl...
ylthreonylleucyllysyltryptophylalanylp...
cylglycylserylglutamylisoleucylthreony...
lutamyllysylarginylaspartylserylvalyla...
lvalylthreonylcysteinylalanylserylalan...
nylphenylalanylarginylvalylthreonylarg...
hionylglutamyltyrosylthreonylphenylala...
sparaginyllysyltyrosylglycylvalylglycy...
amylprolylisoleucylvalylalanylarginylh...
lylprolylaspartylalanylprolylprolylpro...
spartylvalylarginylhistidylaspartylser...
lthreonylaspartylprolyllysyllysylthreo...
threonylglycyltyrosylhistidylleucylglu...
ylasparaginylserylleucylleucyltryptoph...
lthreonylprolylisoleucylarginylmethion...
alylthreonylglycylleucylthreonylglutam...
ylphenylalanylarginylvalylmethionylala...
glycylvalylglycyllysylprolylserylleucy...
lalanylleucylaspartylprolylisoleucylas...
glutamylvalylisoleucylasparaginylisole...
valylthreonylleucylisoleucyltryptophyl...
spartylglycylglycylhistidyllysylleucyl...
glutamyllysylarginylaspartylleucylprol...
llysylalanylasparaginylhistidylvalylas...
ylalanylphenylalanylthreonylvalylthreo...
lglycyllysyltyrosylglutamylphenylalany...
asparaginylthreonylalanylglycylalanyli...
mylserylthreonylglutamylthreonylisoleu...
lutamyltyrosylglutamylalanylprolylthre...
lylthreonylisoleucyllysylaspartylglycy...
glycylaspartylthreonylisoleucylvalylle...
isoleucylleucylglycyllysylprolylleucyl...
llysylalanylglycyllysylaspartylisoleuc...
ylthreonylglutaminylisoleucylthreonyls...
lmethionylleucylthreonylisoleucyllysyl...
partylalanylglycylglutamyltyrosylthreo...
sparaginylprolylphenylalanylglycylthre...
lysylvalylthreonylvalylleucylaspartylv...
rolylvalylglutamylisoleucylserylaspara...
lanylthreonylleucylthreonyltryptophylt...
partylglycylglycylserylprolylisoleucyl...
tamyllysylarginylglutamylthreonylseryl...
ylvalylvalylserylglutamylaspartylisole...
histidylvalylalanylthreonyllysylleucyl...
lglutamyltyrosylisoleucylphenylalanyla...
nylhistidyltyrosylglycyllysylglycylglu...
amylprolylvalyllysylmethionylvalylaspa...
prolylglycylprolylprolylglutamyllysylp...
alylthreonyllysylasparaginylthreonylal...
ylarginylprolylvalylaspartylaspartylgl...
eonylglycyltyrosylhistidylvalylglutamy...
rylleucylarginyltryptophylvalylarginyl...
alylserylaspartylleucylarginylcysteiny...
aminylglutamylglycylserylthreonyltyros...
erylalanylglutamylasparaginylarginylal...
ylserylglutamylalanylserylaspartylsery...
lanylalanyltyrosylprolylprolylglycylpr...
tidylvalylthreonylaspartylthreonylthre...
lalanyltryptophylglycyllysylprolylhist...
ylglutamylisoleucylthreonylglycyltyros...
nyllysylvalylglycylaspartylglutamylala...
threonylthreonylglycylthreonylalanylle...
nylphenylalanylvalylvalylprolylasparty...
myllysyltyrosylasparaginylphenylalanyl...
lasparaginylaspartylalanylglycylvalylg...
ucylprolylaspartylvalylglutamylisoleuc...
onylalanylprolylaspartylphenylalanylgl...
eucylarginylarginylthreonylleucylvalyl...
isoleucylarginylisoleucylphenylalanylv...
ylprolylalanylprolylglutamylvalylthreo...
sparaginylisoleucylasparaginylleucylly...
nylisoleucylglutamylasparaginylthreony...
eucylleucylisoleucylisoleucylprolylglu...
osylaspartylthreonylglycyllysylphenyla...
lglutamylasparaginylprolylalanylglycyl...
lylasparaginylvalylarginylvalylleucyla...
lylleucylasparaginylleucylarginylproly...
ysylaspartylserylvalylthreonylleucylhi...
lleucylisoleucylaspartylglycylglycylse...
nyltyrosylisoleucylvalylglutamyllysyla...
lysylseryltyrosylserylthreonylalanylth...
llysylcysteinylthreonyltyrosyllysylval...
glycylcysteinylglutamyltyrosylphenylal...
ylalanylglutamylasparaginylglutamyltyr...
olylthreonylglutamylthreonylthreonylgl...
utamylalanylprolylserylprolylprolylasp...
lmethionylaspartylisoleucylthreonyllys...
yltryptophylprolyllysylprolyllysylhist...
soleucylthreonylglycyltyrosylvalylisol...
llysylglycylserylaspartylglutaminyltry...
eonylthreonylvalyllysylglycylleucylglu...
raginylleucylthreonylglutamylglycylglu...
lanylglutaminylvalylmethionylalanylval...
ylserylalanylprolylarginylglutamylsery...
sylglutamylglutaminylthreonylmethionyl...
eucylarginylglycylisoleucyltyrosylglut...
yllysylalanylglycylaspartylasparaginyl...
lprolylvalylleucylglycylarginylprolyll...
tophyllysyllysylglycylaspartylglutamin...
eonylglutaminylarginylvalylasparaginyl...
lalanylthreonylserylthreonylisoleucyll...
lglutamylcysteinylvalylarginylserylasp...
leucylthreonylalanylarginylasparaginyl...
ycylaspartylvalylisoleucylthreonylisol...
lisoleucylprolylglycylprolylprolylthre...
lalanylaspartylglutamylvalylserylseryl...
enylalanylseryltryptophylaspartylproly...
lycylglycylvalylprolylisoleucylserylas...
ethionylarginylglutaminylthreonylaspar...
alylglutamylleucylalanylthreonylthreon...
onyltyrosyllysylalanylthreonylarginyll...
utamyltyrosylglutaminylphenylalanylarg...
aginylarginyltyrosylglycylvalylglycylp...
anyltryptophylisoleucylvalylalanylaspa...
ylvalylprolylglycylprolylprolylglycylt...
lalanylvalylthreonyllysylaspartylseryl...
tophylhistidylglutamylprolylleucylsery...
leucylleucylglycyltyrosylhistidylvalyl...
asparaginylglycylisoleucylleucyltrypto...
ylalanylleucylvalylprolylglycylasparag...
serylglycylleucylthreonylaspartylglycy...
ylalanylarginylvalylisoleucylalanylglu...
yllysylseryllysylprolylseryllysylproly...
alanylleucylaspartylprolylisoleucylasp...
alylprolylleucylasparaginylisoleucylth...
hreonylleucyllysyltryptophylalanyllysy...
lglycylphenylalanyllysylisoleucylthreo...
yllysylarginylaspartylleucylprolylaspa...
llysylalanylasparaginylphenylalanylser...
lasparaginylglutamylphenylalanylthreon...
tamylaspartylalanylalanyltyrosylglutam...
alanyllysylasparaginylalanylalanylglyc...
erylglutamylprolylserylaspartylalanyli...
artylaspartylvalylglutamylalanylprolyl...
yllysylphenylalanyllysylaspartylthreon...
ycylglutamylalanylphenylalanylarginyll...
ylglycylarginylprolylprolylprolylthreo...
lysylaspartylglycyllysylglutamylleucyl...
ucylglutamylisoleucyllysylisoleucylala...
lasparaginylleucylvalylasparaginyllysy...
laspartylserylglycylalanyltyrosylthreo...
raginylprolylglycylglycylphenylalanyla...
anylasparaginylvalyllysylvalylleucylas...
ylglutamylglycylprolylleucylalanylvaly...
glutamyllysylcysteinylvalylleucylseryl...
eucylaspartylaspartylglycylglycylalany...
sylisoleucylvalylglutaminyllysylarginy...
alanyltryptophylthreonylasparaginylval...
lvalylthreonyllysylleucyllysylvalylthr...
paraginylglutamyltyrosylisoleucylpheny...
alylasparaginyllysyltyrosylglycylvalyl...
erylglutamylprolylvalylleucylalanylval...
lylprolylaspartylprolylprolyllysylaspa...
hreonylisoleucylthreonyllysylaspartyls...
ptophylglycylhistidylprolylaspartylser...
isoleucylisoleucylasparaginyltyrosylis...
spartyllysylalanylglycylglutaminylargi...
lasparaginyllysyllysylthreonylleucylth...
ysylvalylserylglycylleucylthreonylglut...
utamylphenylalanylarginylisoleucylmeth...
lalanylglycylisoleucylserylalanylproly...
ylalanyltyrosyllysylalanylcysteinylasp...
prolylglycylprolylprolylglycylasparagi...
threonylserylarginylserylserylisoleucy...
raginyllysylprolylisoleucyltyrosylaspa...
cylthreonylglycyltyrosylmethionylvalyl...
glutamylglutamylaspartylglutamyltrypto...
lprolylprolylalanylglycylleucyllysylal...
leucylthreonylglycylleucylthreonylglut...
rosyllysylisoleucylarginylisoleucyltyr...
glutamylglycylleucylglycylglutamylprol...
onylprolyllysylalanylglutamylaspartyla...
utamylisoleucylglutamylleucylaspartyla...
lvalylthreonylisoleucylarginylalanylcy...
ylleucylphenylalanylvalylprolylisoleuc...
rolylglutamylvalyllysyltryptophylalany...
mylserylleucylaspartyllysylalanylseryl...
ryltyrosylthreonylleucylleucylisoleucy...
inylarginylphenylalanylaspartylserylgl...
onylvalylglutamylasparaginylserylseryl...
anylvalylasparaginylvalylarginylvalyll...
olylprolylglutaminylaspartylleucyllysy...
ylthreonylserylvalylthreonylleucylthre...
eucylleucylaspartylglycylglycylserylly...
isoleucylvalylglutamyllysylarginylglut...
tyrosylserylthreonylvalylalanylthreony...
hreonylseryltryptophyllysylvalylaspart...
lglycylcysteinylseryltyrosyltyrosylphe...
utamylasparaginylglutamyltyrosylglycyl...
utamylthreonylalanylglutamylserylvalyl...
ylleucylprolylprolylglycyllysylisoleuc...
lylthreonylarginylasparaginylserylvaly...
lysylprolylglutamylhistidylaspartylgly...
lglycyltyrosylisoleucylvalylglutamylme...
lserylaspartyllysyltryptophylalanylthr...
sylvalylthreonylglutamylalanylthreonyl...
cylglutaminylglycylglutamylglutamyltyr...
rylalanylglutaminylasparaginylglutamyl...
olylarginylglutaminylleucylserylvalylp...
tylleucylvalylisoleucylprolylprolylala...
nylalanylasparaginylthreonylphenylalan...
utamylaspartylleucyllysylvalylaspartyl...
cylarginylprolylthreonylprolylalanylva...
spartylasparaginylvalylprolylleucyllys...
valylasparaginylalanylglutamylserylthr...
serylleucylleucylthreonylisoleucyllysy...
amylaspartylvalylglycylhistidyltyrosyl...
ginylserylalanylglycylglutamylalanylis...
ginylvalylisoleucylvalylleucylaspartyl...
ylglycylprolylvalyllysylmethionylaspar...
tylserylisoleucylthreonylleucylseryltr...
sylaspartylglycylglycylserylserylisole...
oleucylvalylglutamyllysylarginylaspart...
onyltryptophylglutaminylisoleucylvalyl...
ylthreonylthreonylisoleucyllysylalanyl...
glycylcysteinylglutamyltyrosylglutamin...
lalanylglutamylasparaginylarginyltyros...
ucylasparaginylserylglutamylprolylthre...
lylphenylalanyllysylvalylprolylglycylp...
lvalylthreonylleucylserylserylarginyla...
lutaminyltryptophylasparaginylglutamyl...
lycylserylarginylvalylisoleucylglycylt...
lysylglutamylarginylasparaginylserylis...
ucylasparaginyllysylthreonylprolylisol...
henylalanyllysylthreonylthreonylglycyl...
utamyltyrosylglutamylphenylalanylargin...
ylisoleucylvalylglycylisoleucylglycyll...
mylcysteinyltyrosylvalylalanylarginyla...
lprolylglycylarginylprolylglutamylalan...
ginylasparaginylserylvalylthreonylleuc...
lylthreonyltyrosylaspartylglycylglycyl...
rosylisoleucylvalylglutamyllysyllysylg...
ginyltryptophylmethionyllysylalanylser...
oleucylisoleucylaspartylthreonylhistid...
glycylleucylvalylglutamylaspartylhisti...
ylarginylvalylisoleucylalanylarginylas...
nylalanylserylglutamylprolylserylgluta...
ylthreonylalanylarginylaspartylglutamy...
oleucylserylmethionylaspartylprolyllys...
ucylvalylvalylhistidylalanylglycylglut...
rtylalanylaspartylisoleucyltyrosylglyc...
lisoleucylglutaminyltryptophylisoleucy...
mylleucylserylasparaginylthreonylalany...
lserylthreonylaspartylphenylalanylalan...
laspartylalanylvalylarginylvalylaspart...
eucylleucyllysylalanyllysylasparaginyl...
ylvalylthreonylvalylasparaginylvalylly...
glycylprolylprolylglutamylglycylprolyl...
threonylalanylglutamyllysylcysteinylth...
olylprolylleucylglutaminylaspartylglyc...
ucylasparaginyltyrosylisoleucylvalylgl...
lserylarginylleucylvalyltryptophylthre...
inylvalylglutaminylthreonylleucylseryl...
cylleucylglutamylglycylasparaginylglut...
nylisoleucylmethionylalanylvalylaspara...
lutamylprolylleucylglutamylserylglutam...
ginylprolylphenylalanylvalylvalylproly...
lylglutamylvalylthreonylthreonylvalylt...
soleucylvalylvalyltryptophylglutamylar...
lglycylserylglutamylisoleucylleucylgly...
rginylaspartyllysylglutamylglycylisole...
lcysteinylhistidyllysylarginylleucylis...
eucylarginylvalylthreonylglycylleucyli...
aspartyltyrosylglutamylphenylalanylarg...
inylalanylalanylglycylleucylserylgluta...
yltyrosylglutaminyllysylalanylcysteiny...
lprolylglycylprolylprolylasparaginylas...
spartylisoleucylthreonylarginylserylse...
tophylseryllysylprolylisoleucyltyrosyl...
ylisoleucylglutaminylglycyltyrosylisol...
artylvalylasparaginylvalylglycylglutam...
nylthreonylprolylprolylthreonylglycyli...
araginylisoleucylglutamylvalylglutamyl...
dylglutamyltyrosylasparaginylphenylala...
soleucylasparaginyllysylalanylglycylva...
rtylvalylprolylglycylprolylisoleucylis...
ucylglutamylalanylprolylaspartylisoleu...
amylleucylarginyllysylisoleucylisoleuc...
glycylglycylserylleucylarginylleucylph...
glycylarginylprolylthreonylprolylgluta...
alylaspartylglycylglutamylisoleucylarg...
oleucylaspartylvalylthreonylserylseryl...
lleucylaspartylasparaginylvalylasparag...
yllysyltyrosylthreonylleucylthreonylle...
ycylthreonyllysylserylalanylphenylalan...
cylaspartylthreonylprolylserylprolylpr...
lthreonylglutamylisoleucylthreonyllysy...
reonyltryptophylglutamylprolylprolylle...
lysylisoleucyllysylasparaginyltyrosyli...
utamylalanylthreonylarginyllysylserylt...
lasparaginylcysteinylhistidyllysylaspa...
laspartylglutaminylleucylglutaminylglu...
osylphenylalanylarginylvalylthreonylal...
sylglycylisoleucylglycylleucylprolylal...
lprolylisoleucyllysylvalylalanylglutam...
glycyllysylisoleucylthreonylvalylaspar...
raginylserylvalylserylleucylseryltrypt...
tidylaspartylglycylglycylseryllysyliso...
leucylvalylglutamylmethionylglutaminyl...
yltryptophylserylglutamylcysteinylalan...
minylalanylvalylisoleucylthreonylaspar...
lglutamylglutamyltyrosylleucylphenylal...
araginylglutamyllysylglycylarginylsery...
anylvalylprolylisoleucylvalylalanyllys...
mylprolylaspartylvalyllysylprolylalany...
valylglutaminylvalylglycylglutaminylas...
alylprolylisoleucylserylglycylarginylp...
reonyltryptophylthreonyllysylaspartylg...
nylthreonylthreonylarginylisoleucylasp...
eucylaspartylleucylthreonylthreonylleu...
nylhistidyllysylaspartylaspartylglycyl...
cylthreonylvalylalanylasparaginylvalyl...
lanylserylisoleucylglutamylisoleucylva...
laspartylprolylprolyllysylglycylprolyl...
tylvalylserylalanylglutamylserylisoleu...
araginylprolylprolylleucyltyrosylthreo...
soleucylthreonylasparaginyltyrosylisol...
artylthreonylthreonylthreonylthreonylv...
ylalanylthreonylvalylalanylarginylthre...
llysylleucyllysylthreonylglycylthreony...
nylarginylisoleucylphenylalanylalanylg...
cylglutaminylserylphenylalanylalanylle...
eucylvalylalanylglutaminyltyrosylproly...
olylprolylglycylthreonylprolylphenylal...
ryllysylaspartylserylmethionylvalyliso...
lutamylprolylvalylasparaginylasparagin...
ucylglycyltyrosylhistidylleucylglutamy...
inylserylisoleucylleucyltryptophylthre...
nylisoleucylisoleucylhistidylaspartylt...
lanylglutaminylasparaginylleucylglutam...
rosylglutamylphenylalanylarginylvalylt...
eucylvalylglycylvalylglycyllysylalanyl...
ysteinyltyrosylvalylalanylarginylaspar...
lylglycylthreonylprolylglutamylprolyli...
sparaginylglutamylisoleucylthreonylleu...
lprolylvalyltyrosylaspartylglycylglycy...
cyltyrosylisoleucylvalylglutamyllysyla...
lycylarginyltryptophylmethionyllysylal...
ginylvalylisoleucylglutamylthreonylglu...
ylglycylleucylthreonylglutamylaspartyl...
nylalanylarginylvalylisoleucylalanylly...
nylisoleucylseryllysylprolylserylaspar...
ylthreonylalanyllysylaspartylglutamylv...
eucylserylmethionylaspartylprolyllysyl...
isoleucylvalylvalylasparaginylalanylgl...
inylleucylglutamylalanylaspartylvalylh...
lthreonylisoleucylglutamyltryptophylle...
mylisoleucylglutamylglutamylserylalany...
ysylasparaginylthreonylaspartylphenyla...
ylvalyllysylaspartylalanylisoleucylarg...
utaminyltyrosylisoleucylleucylarginyla...
cylseryllysylserylphenylalanylprolylva...
aspartylarginylprolylglycylprolylproly...
lvalylthreonylglycylvalylthreonylseryl...
reonyltryptophylserylprolylprolylleucy...
laspartylisoleucylserylhistidyltyrosyl...
mylthreonylserylarginylleucylalanyltry...
lglutamylvalylvalylthreonylasparaginyl...
eucylleucylglutamylglycylasparaginylgl...
ylisoleucylmethionylalanylvalylasparag...
utamylprolylleucylglutamylserylalanylp...
aginylprolylphenylalanylvalylleucylpro...
ylglutamylvalylthreonylasparaginylisol...
nylthreonylvalylcysteinyltryptophylasp...
spartylglycylglycylserylglutamylisoleu...
alylglutamyllysylarginylaspartylarginy...
hylisoleucyllysylcysteinylasparaginyll...
aspartylleucylarginylleucylarginylvaly...
ylaspartylhistidylglutamyltyrosylgluta...
nylglutamylasparaginylalanylalanylglyc...
lylalanylthreonylvalyltyrosyltyrosylly...
ylphenylalanyllysylprolylglycylprolylp...
dylisoleucylvalylaspartylthreonylthreo...
reonylleucylalanyltryptophylglycyllysy...
ylglycylserylglutamylisoleucylleucylgl...
cylcysteinyllysylalanylaspartylglutamy...
ylisoleucylvalylthreonylprolylglutamin...
hreonylarginylphenylalanylglutamylisol...
ylhistidylglutaminylglutamyltyrosyllys...
nylleucylasparaginyllysylvalylglycylle...
ylvalylprolylglycylthreonylvalyllysylp...
tamylalanylprolylglutamylleucylasparty...
rginyllysylglycylisoleucylvalylvalylar...
rginylisoleucylhistidylisoleucylprolyl...
lmethionylprolylglutamylisoleucylthreo...
utamylglycylglutamylphenylalanylthreon...
ucylglutamyllysylglycylvalylasparaginy...
ylisoleucylaspartylasparaginylcysteiny...
alanylglycyllysyltyrosylisoleucylleucy...
lserylglycylseryllysylserylalanylpheny...
leucylaspartylthreonylprolylglycylprol...
alanylvalyllysylglutamylvalylarginylly...
eucylvalyltryptophylglutamylprolylprol...
lycylalanyllysylvalyllysylasparaginylt...
ginylglutamylserylthreonylarginyllysyl...
serylseryllysylcysteinylseryllysylthre...
amylasparaginylleucylthreonylglutamylg...
henylalanylarginylvalylmethionylalanyl...
anylglycylvalylglycylvalylprolylvalylg...
alyllysylalanylalanylglutamylprolylpro...
lthreonylleucylthreonylaspartylvalylse...
ylleucylmethionyltryptophylglutamyllys...
cylglycylserylarginylvalylleucylglycyl...
lutaminylprolyllysylglycylthreonylglut...
lylalanylglutamylseryllysylvalylcystei...
nylglycylleucylserylserylglycylglutami...
lanylarginylvalyllysylalanyltyrosylasp...
ylaspartylprolylarginylvalylleucylglyc...
sylaspartylleucylthreonylisoleucylglut...
rolylphenylalanylasparaginylthreonylty...
glycylglutamylaspartylleucyllysylisole...
leucylglycylarginylprolylarginylprolyl...
valyllysylaspartylglycylglutamylprolyl...
ylarginylvalylasparaginylvalylglutamyl...
threonylvalylleucylhistidylisoleucylly...
partylaspartylphenylalanylglycyllysylt...
reonylasparaginylserylalanylglycylthre...
ylleucylserylvalylisoleucylvalylleucyl...
ylvalylglycylprolylvalylarginylphenyla...
ylaspartylphenylalanylvalylvalylisoleu...
lylalanyltyrosylthreonylglycylglycylcy...
raginyltyrosylisoleucylvalylglutamylly...
hreonylthreonylthreonyltryptophylhisti...
lvalylalanylarginylthreonylthreonyliso...
ucyllysylthreonylglycylthreonylglutamy...
ylisoleucylphenylalanylalanylglutamyla...
serylalanylprolylleucylaspartylserylly...
nyltyrosylprolylphenylalanyllysylgluta...
reonylprolylphenylalanylvalylthreonyls...
aminylmethionylleucylvalylglutaminyltr...
asparaginylaspartylglycylglycylthreony...
ylhistidylleucylglutamylglutaminyllysy...
ucylleucyltryptophylvalyllysylleucylas...
ylglutaminylaspartylthreonyllysylpheny...
eucylaspartylglutamylglycylleucylgluta...
valylserylalanylglutamylasparaginyliso...
ylprolylseryllysylvalylserylglutamylcy...
ylaspartylprolylcysteinylaspartylproly...
lanylisoleucylvalylisoleucylthreonylar...
eonylleucyllysyltryptophyllysyllysylpr...
ylseryllysylisoleucylthreonylglycyltyr...
laspartylleucylprolylaspartylglycylarg...
erylphenylalanylthreonylasparaginylval...
nylalanylthreonylvalylserylglycylleucy...
inyltyrosylglutamylphenylalanylarginyl...
nylalanylalanylglycylasparaginylphenyl...
tylserylserylglycylalanylisoleucylthre...
oleucylaspartylalanylprolylasparaginyl...
ltyrosyllysylaspartylvalylisoleucylval...
threonylphenylalanylvalylleucylglutamy...
yllysylprolylisoleucylprolylaspartylva...
lglycyllysylglutamylleucylglutamylglut...
ionylglutamylisoleucyllysylserylthreon...
hreonylleucylvalylvalyllysylaspartylcy...
rtylglycylglycylglutaminyltyrosylisole...
ylvalylglycylglycylthreonyllysylseryli...
llysylvalylleucylaspartylarginylprolyl...
ylleucyllysylvalylthreonylglycylvalylt...
tyrosylleucylalanyltryptophylasparagin...
tylglycylglycylalanylasparaginylisoleu...
leucylglutamyllysylarginylglutamylthre...
ylthreonylglutaminylvalylserylthreonyl...
asparaginyltyrosyllysylvalylthreonylly...
nylglutamyltyrosylisoleucylphenylalany...
paraginyllysyltyrosylglycylisoleucylgl...
ylglycylprolylvalylthreonylalanylcyste...
olylprolylglycylprolylprolylserylthreo...
oleucylthreonyllysylaspartylserylmethi...
nylarginylprolylvalylaspartylaspartylg...
lglutamylglycyltyrosylisoleucylleucylg...
tamylglycylvalylarginyltryptophylthreo...
sylthreonylleucylthreonylaspartylleucy...
lycylleucylthreonylglutamylglycylhisti...
arginylvalylalanylalanylglutamylaspara...
lutamylprolylserylglutamylprolylserylv...
lcysteinylaspartylalanylleucyltyrosylp...
sparaginylprolyllysylvalylthreonylaspa...
alylserylleucylalanyltryptophylserylly...
ycylglycylalanylprolylvalyllysylglycyl...
glutamylalanylalanylalanylaspartylglut...
inylthreonylprolylprolylthreonylglycyl...
ylphenylalanylthreonylvalylthreonyllys...
eonylglutamyltyrosylasparaginylphenyla...
lisoleucylasparaginylserylglutamylglyc...
reonylleucylprolylglycylserylvalylvaly...
leucylglutamylprolylprolylglutamylisol...
partylleucylarginyllysylvalylvalylvaly...
onylleucylarginylleucylphenylalanylval...
ylprolylglutamylprolylglutamylvalyllys...
amylglycylisoleucylleucylthreonylaspar...
glutamylvalylthreonylserylserylphenyla...
oleucylaspartylasparaginylvalylthreony...
ycylarginyltyrosylasparaginylleucylthr...
aginylserylglycylseryllysylthreonylala...
larginylvalylleucylaspartylserylprolyl...
ucylthreonylisoleucylarginylglutamylva...
onylleucylseryltryptophylglutamylproly...
lglycylalanyllysylisoleucylthreonylasp...
yllysylarginylglutamylthreonylthreonyl...
onylisoleucylthreonylasparaginylaspara...
threonylphenylalanylarginylisoleucylgl...
utamylglycylcysteinylseryltyrosyltyros...
nylserylasparaginylglutamyltyrosylglyc...
glutamylthreonylthreonylglutamylprolyl...
rolylleucylprolylprolylglycylarginylva...
threonylarginylasparaginylthreonylalan...
lutamyllysylprolylglutamylserylasparty...
eonylglycyltyrosylvalylvalylglutamylme...
lserylglutamyllysyltryptophylserylthre...
llysylthreonylleucylglutamylalanylthre...
nylalanylglycylglutamylglutamyltyrosyl...
alanylvalylasparaginylglutamyllysylgly...
lglutaminylleucylglycylvalylprolylvaly...
eucylglutamylisoleucyllysylprolylseryl...
ylhistidylthreonylphenylalanylasparagi...
lutaminylleucyllysylisoleucylaspartylv...
ginylprolylglutaminylalanylthreonylval...
aspartylglycylglutaminylthreonylleucyl...
lvalylasparaginylvalylserylserylseryll...
lserylisoleucyllysylglutamylalanylsery...
reonyltyrosylglutamylleucylcysteinylva...
lserylisoleucylthreonylvalylprolylisol...
lleucylaspartylarginylprolylglycylprol...
lisoleucylaspartylglutamylvalylserylcy...
ylisoleucylseryltryptophylasparaginylp...
lycylglycylcysteinylglutaminylisoleucy...
lylglutamyllysyllysylglutamylthreonylt...
hylhistidylisoleucylvalylserylglutamin...
erylisoleucyllysylisoleucylvalylarginy...
lutamyltyrosylglutaminylphenylalanylar...
paraginylarginyltyrosylglycyllysylsery...
lalanylvalylvalylalanylglutamyltyrosyl...
glycylprolylprolylglycylthreonylprolyl...
yllysylserylthreonylmethionylleucylval...
prolylvalylasparaginylaspartylglycylgl...
ltyrosylhistidylleucylglutamyltyrosyll...
cylleucyltryptophylseryllysylalanylasp...
ylalanylaspartylthreonylglutaminylvaly...
lglutamylglycylleucylmethionyltyrosylg...
anylglutamylasparaginylisoleucylalanyl...
seryllysylserylcysteinylglutamylprolyl...
lylcysteinylaspartylprolylprolylglycyl...
ylasparaginylisoleucylthreonylarginyll...
ophylseryllysylprolylhistidyltyrosylas...
cylthreonylglycyltyrosylisoleucylvalyl...
lprolylaspartylglycylarginyltryptophyl...
sylthreonylasparaginylisoleucylglutami...
nylglutamylvalylthreonylglutamylleucyl...
rginyltyrosylglutamylphenylalanylargin...
araginylalanylalanylaspartylserylvalyl...
ylthreonylglycylprolylisoleucylisoleuc...
utamylprolylprolylarginylvalylmethiony...
lanylarginylaspartylvalylisoleucylvaly...
lleucyllysylisoleucylasparaginylalanyl...
lprolylleucylprolylvalylisoleucylseryl...
isoleucylglutamylisoleucylglutamylglut...
tamylisoleucylisoleucylserylthreonylas...
ucylleucylthreonylvalyllysylaspartylcy...
tylthreonylglycylglutaminyltyrosylvaly...
ylvalylalanylglycylthreonylarginylsery...
yllysylvalylleucylaspartyllysylprolylg...
leucylglutamylisoleucylasparaginylglyc...
cysteinylserylleucylseryltryptophylgly...
spartylglycylglycylalanylaspartylisole...
rginyllysyllysylarginylglutamylthreony...
lthreonylisoleucylcysteinylglutamylgly...
lthreonylserylcysteinyllysylvalylthreo...
raginylglutamyltyrosylisoleucylphenyla...
lasparaginyllysyltyrosylglycylvalylgly...
lvalylalanylisoleucyllysylalanylleucyl...
alylprolylserylprolylprolylthreonylser...
rylvalylthreonyllysylglutamylserylmeth...
hylserylarginylprolylglutamylserylaspa...
cylserylglycyltyrosylisoleucylisoleucy...
lasparaginylserylleucylarginyltryptoph...
lysylprolylvalyltyrosylaspartylleucyla...
leucylarginylglutamylglycylcysteinylgl...
valyltyrosylalanylglutamylasparaginyla...
rolylserylglutamylthreonylserylprolyll...
aspartylprolylvalylphenylalanylleucylp...
lyllysylisoleucylvalylaspartylserylgly...
reonylisoleucylalanyltryptophylvalylly...
glycylglycylalanylprolylisoleucylthreo...
yltyrosyllysyllysylserylaspartylaspart...
reonylserylisoleucylglutaminylserylleu...
osylthreonylisoleucylserylglycylleucyl...
ltyrosylvalylphenylalanylarginylvalyll...
glycylalanylserylaspartylprolylserylas...
minylisoleucylalanyllysylglutamylargin...
cylphenylalanylaspartylisoleucylaspart...
lthreonylleucylisoleucylvalyllysylalan...
onylmethionylthreonylvalylprolylphenyl...
ylprolylasparaginylvalylleucyltryptoph...
spartylleucylarginylthreonylarginylala...
onylaspartylserylarginylthreonylseryll...
aginylalanylasparaginylarginylasparagi...
hreonylleucylthreonylisoleucylglutamin...
alanylserylleucylthreonylleucylvalylva...
prolylglycylprolylprolylthreonylaspara...
ylaspartylvalylthreonyllysylglutamylse...
aspartylvalylprolylglutamylasparaginyl...
yllysylasparaginyltyrosylhistidylisole...
nylseryllysyllysylalanyltryptophylvaly...
aginylcysteinylasparaginylarginylleucy...
raginylleucylglutaminylglutamylglycyla...
lanylarginylvalylserylglycylglutamylas...
valylglycylisoleucylprolylalanylglutam...
ysylisoleucylthreonylglutamyllysylprol...
cylglycylvalylthreonylserylisoleucylse...
ylthreonyltryptophylleucyllysylprolylg...
serylarginylisoleucylvalylhistidyltyro...
utamyllysylglycylglutaminyllysylaspara...
lanylvalylalanyllysylserylthreonylhist...
ucylarginylglutamylasparaginylserylglu...
larginylvalylphenylalanylalanylglutamy...
eucylserylaspartylprolylarginylglutamy...
lisoleucyllysylglutamylglutaminylleucy...
cylaspartylmethionyllysylasparaginylph...
ylvalyltyrosylvalylarginylalanylglycyl...
artylisoleucylprolylisoleucylserylglyc...
threonylleucylserylarginylaspartylglyc...
nylmethionylarginylphenylalanylasparag...
ylalanylglutamylasparaginylleucylthreo...
lutamylserylvalylthreonylalanylasparty...
isoleucylthreonylalanylalanylasparagin...
ysylalanylphenylalanylisoleucylasparag...
ylarginylprolylglycylprolylprolylthreo...
erylaspartylisoleucylthreonylglutamylg...
ltryptophylglutamylprolylprolyllysylty...
minylvalylthreonylasparaginyltyrosylis...
amylthreonylserylthreonylalanylvalyltr...
lanylthreonylvalylalanylarginylthreony...
nyllysylleucylthreonylthreonylglycylgl...
ylalanylarginylisoleucyllysylalanylglu...
glycylisoleucylserylaspartylhistidylis...
valylthreonylvalyllysylleucylprolyltyr...
lylprolylserylthreonylprolyltryptophyl...
ylarginylglutamylserylisoleucylthreony...
mylprolylvalylserylasparaginylglycylgl...
sylhistidylleucylglutamylmethionyllysy...
leucylleucyltryptophylglutaminyllysyla...
leucylarginylthreonylthreonylhistidylp...
ylisoleucylserylalanylglycylleucylisol...
inylvalyltyrosylalanylglutamylasparagi...
ylprolylserylhistidylprolylserylglutam...
spartylalanylcysteinylglutamylprolylpr...
soleucylthreonylaspartylisoleucylseryl...
ylseryltryptophylglutaminylglutaminylp...
ylglycylseryllysylisoleucylthreonylgly...
inylarginylaspartylleucylprolylasparty...
ylalanylserylphenylalanylthreonylaspar...
glutaminylphenylalanylthreonylisoleucy...
lasparaginylserylglutaminyltyrosylglut...
lanylalanylarginylasparaginylalanylval...
nylprolylserylglutamylvalylvalylglycyl...
leucylaspartylseryltyrosylglycylglycyl...
rolylleucylglutamyltyrosylthreonylglut...
anylglycylthreonylserylvalyllysylleucy...
lycyllysylprolylalanylprolylthreonylis...
ylaspartylaspartyllysylglutamylleucylg...
eucylvalylcysteinylvalylglutamylaspara...
alanylserylisoleucylleucylisoleucyllys...
ylasparaginylserylglycylcysteinyltyros...
sparaginylalanylmethionylalanylserylal...
inylvalylglutaminylisoleucylleucylaspa...
ycylglycylprolylisoleucylglutamylpheny...
anylglutamyllysylisoleucylthreonylleuc...
ylalanylaspartylaspartylglycylglycylal...
yrosylisoleucylvalylglutamyllysylargin...
valyltryptophylserylmethionylvalylsery...
amylcysteinylisoleucylisoleucylthreony...
eucyllysylglycylasparaginylglutamyltyr...
ylarginylalanylvalylasparaginyllysylty...
rolylleucylglutamylserylaspartylserylv...
ylphenylalanylvalylthreonylprolylglycy...
lutamylvalylthreonyllysylisoleucylthre...
hreonylvalylvalyltryptophylserylarginy...
lglycylserylaspartylisoleucylserylglyc...
lysylarginylaspartyllysyllysylserylleu...
lvalylleucyllysylglutamylthreonylisole...
lutaminyllysylvalylthreonylglycylleucy...
partyltyrosylglutaminyltyrosylarginylv...
alanylalanylglycylglutaminylglycylprol...
rylglutamylphenylalanyltyrosyllysylala...
artylprolylprolylglycylprolylprolylala...
anylaspartylserylthreonyllysylserylser...
tophylseryllysylprolylvalyltyrosylaspa...
eonylglycyltyrosylvalylvalylglutamylis...
mylglutamylglutamylglutamyltryptophylt...
sylglycylglutamylvalylarginylthreonylt...
ylasparaginylleucyllysylprolylglycylva...
lanylarginylvalylserylalanylvalylaspar...
ylglycylglutamylprolylisoleucylglutamy...
valylglutaminylalanyllysylaspartylisol...
amylisoleucylaspartylleucylaspartylval...
alylisoleucylalanyllysylalanylglycylgl...
eucylisoleucylprolylphenylalanyllysylg...
nylvalylthreonyltryptophylarginyllysyl...
cylglycylserylaspartylalanylarginyltyr...
ylthreonylaspartylserylserylserylleucy...
minylvalylthreonylarginylasparaginylas...
leucylleucylthreonylisoleucylglutamyla...
prolyllysylserylserylthreonylvalylsery...
nylprolylalanylalanylcysteinylglutamin...
stidylvalylserylarginylglycylthreonylv...
spartylprolylprolylleucylisoleucylaspa...
lisoleucylasparaginyltyrosylvalylisole...
nylthreonyllysylarginylthreonyltryptop...
lcysteinylserylserylthreonylserylpheny...
leucylserylglutamyllysylthreonylprolyl...
larginylvalylleucylalanylglutamylaspar...
cylglycylglutamylprolylcysteinylglutam...
yllysylalanylalanylglutamylvalylprolyl...
lleucylserylmethionyllysylaspartylsery...
leucylleucylseryltryptophylthreonyllys...
lglycylglycylserylvalylisoleucylthreon...
arginyllysylglycyllysylglycylglutamylg...
tidylalanylglycylisoleucylseryllysylth...
tamylvalylserylglutaminylleucyllysylgl...
tamylphenylalanylarginylvalylphenylala...
sylglycylleucylserylaspartylprolylvaly...
ucylthreonylvalyllysylglutamylleucylis...
mylvalylaspartylleucylserylaspartyliso...
alylthreonylvalylarginylisoleucylglycy...
ucylglutamylleucylprolyltyrosyllysylgl...
eucylseryltryptophylleucyllysylasparty...
mylserylglutamylphenylalanylvalylargin...
tamylasparaginyllysylisoleucylthreonyl...
lalanyllysyllysylglutamylhistidylglycy...
leucylleucylaspartylasparaginylalanylv...
valylprolylisoleucylthreonylvalylisole...
lseryllysylprolyllysylglycylprolylisol...
tamylisoleucyllysylalanylaspartylseryl...
aspartylvalylprolylglutamylaspartylasp...
soleucylthreonylcysteinyltyrosylseryli...
lthreonylserylglutaminylthreonylaspara...
ysteinylserylserylvalylalanylarginylth...
lprolylasparaginylleucylvalyllysylaspa...
phenylalanylarginylvalylarginylalanylg...
cylvalylserylglutaminylprolylleucylval...
alanyllysylhistidylglutaminylphenylala...
ylprolylglycyllysylprolylvalylisoleucy...
ylaspartylglycylmethionylserylleucylth...
lvalyltyrosylaspartylglycylglycylseryl...
anylhistidylvalylglutamyllysyllysylglu...
ylleucyltryptophylglutaminyllysylvalyl...
ucylserylglycylarginylglutamyltyrosyla...
ylglutamylglycylleucylaspartyltyrosylg...
rosylalanylglutamylasparaginylserylala...
laspartylprolylseryllysylphenylalanylt...
valylaspartylprolylprolylglycylthreony...
rtylvalylthreonylarginylglutamylthreon...
ophylasparaginylprolylprolylleucylargi...
oleucylvalylglycyltyrosylserylisoleucy...
ylasparaginylglutamylarginyltryptophyl...
nylalanylthreonylaspartylvalylserylglu...
onylvalylthreonylglycylleucylserylprol...
mylphenylalanylarginylisoleucylisoleuc...
ylglycylthreonylisoleucylserylprolylpr...
isoleucylisoleucylmethionylthreonylarg...
lprolylprolylisoleucylvalylglutamylphe...
lphenylalanylaspartylglycylleucylisole...
ylserylleucylarginylisoleucyllysylalan...
lprolylvalylprolylarginylvalylthreonyl...
glycylvalylglutamylisoleucylglutamylly...
onylglutamylisoleucylthreonylasparagin...
ylleucylphenylalanylvalylarginylaspart...
idylarginylglycylvalyltyrosylthreonylv...
lanylserylglycylserylalanyllysylalanyl...
ylglutaminylaspartylthreonylprolylglyc...
cylarginylphenylalanylthreonylasparagi...
ysylmethionylthreonylleucyltryptophylt...
asparaginylaspartylglycylcysteinylalan...
rosylisoleucylisoleucylglutamyllysylar...
ucylalanyltryptophylalanylleucylisoleu...
utamylalanylglutaminylseryltyrosylthre...
ucylasparaginylglycylasparaginylglutam...
nylvalylserylalanylvalylasparaginyllys...
nylprolylleucylaspartylserylaspartylpr...
ucylglutaminyltyrosylthreonylvalylprol...
ylprolylglutamylprolylserylasparaginyl...
erylisoleucylthreonylleucylthreonyltry...
erylaspartylglycylglycylserylglutamyli...
isoleucylleucylglutamylarginylarginylg...
yltryptophylvalyllysylvalylisoleucylse...
glutamylthreonylarginylphenylalanyllys...
glutamylglycylasparaginylglutamyltyros...
methionylalanylglutamylasparaginylalan...
ylserylglycylisoleucylserylarginylleuc...
tamylprolylvalylasparaginylprolylproly...
yllysylvalylthreonylaspartylthreonylse...
eucylglutamyltryptophylseryllysylproly...
cylmethionylglutamylisoleucylisoleucyl...
amylmethionylcysteinyllysylthreonylasp...
histidyllysylvalylasparaginylalanylglu...
nylarginyltyrosylthreonylvalylthreonyl...
lglutamylglutamyltyrosyllysylphenylala...
asparaginylglycylalanylglycyllysylglyc...
ylthreonylglycylthreonylisoleucyllysyl...
eonylalanylprolylglutamylleucylasparty...
phenylalanyllysylglutaminylthreonylhis...
lanylserylisoleucylarginylleucylphenyl...
nylglycylarginylprolylthreonylprolylth...
ylprolylaspartylserylasparaginylleucyl...
leucylhistidylthreonylthreonylaspartyl...
lthreonylvalylglutamylasparaginylcyste...
partylalanylglycyllysyltyrosylthreonyl...
nylasparaginylserylglycylseryllysylser...
onylvalyllysylvalylleucylaspartylthreo...
olylisoleucylthreonylphenylalanyllysyl...
erylalanylthreonylleucylmethionyltrypt...
ylaspartylglycylglycylalanylarginyliso...
alylglutamyllysylarginylglutamylalanyl...
lutaminylvalylisoleucylserylglutamylly...
ylisoleucylphenylalanyllysylvalylaspar...
lycylvalylprolyltyrosyltyrosylphenylal...
araginylglutamyltyrosylglycylvalylglyc...
ionylprolylglutamylprolylisoleucylvaly...
olylalanylprolylprolylarginylarginylle...
nylseryllysylserylserylalanylvalylleuc...
aspartylhistidylaspartylglycylglycylse...
rosylleucylleucylglutamylmethionylargi...
ylleucyltryptophylvalylglutamylalanylg...
lleucylthreonylphenylalanylthreonylval...
llysylthreonylglutamyltyrosylglutamylp...
ysylasparaginylaspartylalanylglycyltyr...
mylalanylphenylalanylserylserylvalylis...
glutaminylisoleucylglutamylprolylthreo...
ylisoleucylthreonylasparaginylglutamin...
ysylalanylglycylserylprolylphenylalany...
ylisoleucylserylglycylarginylprolylala...
yllysylleucylglutamylglutamylmethionyl...
spartylarginylvalylserylisoleucylthreo...
inylthreonylthreonylleucylthreonylvaly...
glycylaspartylserylglycylarginyltyrosy...
utamylasparaginylthreonylalanylglycylv...
alylthreonylvalylvalylvalylisoleucylgl...
hreonylglycylprolylisoleucylglutamylva...
ylserylcysteinylvalylleucylseryltrypto...
ylglycylglycylglycylthreonylglutamylis...
oleucylvalylglutamyllysylarginylglutam...
tryptophylglutaminylleucylvalylasparag...
onylglutaminylisoleucyllysylvalylthreo...
ylmethionylglutamyltyrosylserylphenyla...
asparaginylarginylphenylalanylglycylva...
rylalanylprolylisoleucylisoleucylalany...
valylprolylprolylserylalanylprolylthre...
ylhistidylvalylserylalanylasparaginyla...
tryptophylglutamylglutamylprolyltyrosy...
ysylisoleucylisoleucylglycyltyrosyltry...
mylarginylasparaginylthreonylisoleucyl...
sparaginyllysylvalylprolylcysteinylleu...
syllysylvalylthreonylglycylleucylvalyl...
glutaminylphenylalanylarginylthreonylt...
alanylglycylvalylseryllysylalanylseryl...
leucylmethionylalanylglutaminylasparag...
glycylarginylprolylglutamylvalylthreon...
threonylvalylserylleucylisoleucyltrypt...
aspartylglycylglycylseryllysylvalylval...
utamylarginyllysylprolylvalylserylglut...
ltryptophylleucyllysylcysteinylasparag...
rylaspartylasparaginylphenylalanylphen...
leucylserylglutamylglycylaspartylthreo...
ylvalylleucylalanyllysylasparaginylala...
ysylglycylserylglutamylserylthreonylgl...
inylaspartylglutamyltyrosylalanylproly...
artylalanylarginylleucylhistidylglycyl...
larginylalanylglycylserylaspartylleucy...
ylglycylglycyllysylprolylglutamylproly...
hreonyllysylglycylaspartyllysylglutamy...
myllysylvalylserylleucylglutaminyltyro...
threonylalanylvalylisoleucyllysylpheny...
laspartylserylglycyllysyltyrosylthreon...
ylalanylserylglycylthreonyllysylalanyl...
alylleucylaspartylserylprolylglycylpro...
ylvalylserylarginylvalylthreonylglutam...
eucylalanyltryptophylserylleucylprolyl...
cylalanylglutamylisoleucylthreonylhist...
ginylarginylglutamylthreonylserylargin...
soleucylvalylglutamylglycylglutamylcys...
sylvalylvalylthreonylarginylleucylisol...
tamyltyrosylisoleucylphenylalanylargin...
llysyltyrosylglycylprolylglycylvalylpr...
lisoleucylvalylalanylarginylasparaginy...
prolylserylprolylprolylglycylisoleucyl...
reonylglycyllysylglutamylhistidylisole...
ptophylthreonyllysylprolylglutamylsery...
tamylisoleucylserylasparaginyltyrosyll...
myllysylglutamylserylleucylarginyltryp...
yllysylaspartyltyrosylvalylvalyltyrosy...
valylthreonylserylleucylmethionylgluta...
utaminylphenylalanylarginylvalylthreon...
lglycylasparaginylserylglutamylprolyls...
phenylalanylisoleucylserylcysteinylarg...
nylprolylglycylprolylprolylserylalanyl...
onylthreonyllysylhistidylserylisoleucy...
llysylprolylmethionyltyrosylaspartylgl...
valylglycyltyrosylvalylleucylglutamylm...
rtylthreonylaspartylglutaminyltryptoph...
ylasparaginylalanylthreonylisoleucylar...
nylalanylthreonylvalylprolylaspartylle...
ysyltyrosylserylphenylalanylarginylval...
lysylglycylmethionylserylglutamyltyros...
glutamylisoleucylglutamylprolylvalylgl...
ucylprolylaspartylleucylglutamylleucyl...
sylthreonylvalylthreonylisoleucylargin...
nylleucylmethionylvalylserylvalylseryl...
lisoleucylthreonyltryptophylseryllysyl...
ucylalanylserylarginylalanylisoleucyli...
tamylseryltyrosylserylleucylleucylisol...
inylarginyltyrosylaspartylalanylglycyl...
ylalanylglutamylasparaginylglutaminyls...
onylvalylleucylvalyllysylvalyltyrosyla...
steinylprolylserylvalyllysylvalyllysyl...
rylvalylthreonylisoleucylthreonyltrypt...
lisoleucylaspartylglycylglycylalanylpr...
tyrosylisoleucylvalylglutamyllysylargi...
inylalanylphenylalanyllysylthreonylval...
yllysylthreonylleucyltyrosylarginyliso...
lglycylthreonylmethionylhistidyltyrosy...
ylglutamylasparaginylisoleucyltyrosylg...
ysteinylglutamylthreonylserylaspartyla...
alylprolylleucylvalylprolylalanyllysyl...
ylthreonyllysylserylthreonylvalylthreo...
sylprolylleucyltyrosylaspartylglycylgl...
ltyrosylvalylleucylglutamylalanylcyste...
ylarginyltryptophylmethionyllysylvalyl...
nylvalylleucylglutamylhistidylthreonyl...
glutamylglycylglutamylglutaminyltyrosy...
arginylalanylglutaminylasparaginylglut...
olylarginylglutamylthreonylvalylthreon...
laspartylleucylarginylvalylleucylproly...
ylthreonylmethionylprolylglutaminyllys...
lylalanylglycylarginylprolylvalylgluta...
cylalanylglycylarginylprolylprolylprol...
alanylphenylalanylalanylglycylseryllys...
larginylvalylthreonylvalylglutamylthre...
llysylleucylthreonylisoleucylarginylgl...
nylaspartylthreonylglycylglutamyltyros...
asparaginylvalylthreonylglycylthreonyl...
cyllysylvalylisoleucylisoleucylleucyla...
lthreonylglycylprolylisoleucyllysyliso...
rtylalanylthreonylserylisoleucylthreon...
rolylprolylglutamylleucylaspartylglycy...
ltyrosylvalylvalylglutamylglutaminylar...
rolylglycyltryptophylleucylprolylvalyl...
nylserylthreonylphenylalanyllysylpheny...
lglutamylglycylasparaginylglutamyltyro...
nylalanylthreonylasparaginylarginylphe...
tyrosylleucylglutaminylserylglutamylva...
lserylserylisoleucylarginylisoleucylpr...
nylleucylglutaminylisoleucylphenylalan...
glycylmethionylthreonylleucylthreonylt...
laspartylaspartylglycylglycylserylglut...
leucylvalylglutamylarginyllysylglutamy...
ryptophylvalylarginylvalylasparaginyll...
ylthreonylarginyltyrosylarginylserylth...
lycylleucylglutamyltyrosylglutamylhist...
ucylasparaginylalanylarginylglycylsery...
lseryllysylprolylisoleucylvalylalanylm...
ylprolylprolylglycyllysylprolylglutami...
eonylaspartylthreonylthreonylarginylth...
yptophylserylvalylprolylglutamylaspart...
ylthreonylglycyltyrosylleucylisoleucyl...
ylaspartylglutaminylhistidylglutamyltr...
aginylthreonylthreonylprolylthreonylly...
hreonylleucylthreonylhistidylleucylpro...
rosylarginylphenylalanylarginylvalylle...
lglycylglycylprolylglycylglutamylproly...
eonylvalyllysylvalylthreonylglutamylme...
spartyltyrosylglutamylleucylaspartylgl...
mylglycylisoleucylphenylalanylvalylarg...
eucylarginylleucylthreonylisoleucylpro...
henylalanylprolylisoleucylcysteinyllys...
ycylglutaminylaspartylisoleucylserylly...
lanylthreonylserylglutamylthreonylhist...
eucyllysylglutamylalanylaspartylarginy...
yrosylaspartylleucylvalylleucylglutamy...
yllysylalanylvalyltyrosylisoleucyllysy...
rylprolylasparaginylserylprolylglutamy...
spartylaspartylisoleucylglutaminylvaly...
tryptophylarginylprolylprolylalanylasp...
rtylisoleucylleucylglycyltyrosylisoleu...
amylvalylprolyllysylalanylalanyltrypto...
lserylarginylvalylarginylglycylthreony...
ucyllysylglutamylasparaginylvalylgluta...
ylvalylserylalanylglutamylasparaginylg...
lseryllysylprolylleucyllysylserylgluta...
llysylthreonylprolylleucylasparaginylp...
lasparaginylprolylprolylglutamylvalyll...
lserylvalylserylleucylseryltryptophyls...
tylglycylglycylserylarginylvalylthreon...
amylarginyllysylglutamylthreonylserylt...
ylhistidylasparaginyllysylthreonylglut...
onylmethionyltyrosylthreonylvalylthreo...
lanylglutamyltyrosylglutaminylphenylal...
glutaminylasparaginylaspartylvalylglyc...
rolylalanylserylglutamylprolylvalylval...
lalanylaspartyllysylprolylserylglutami...
ylisoleucylleucylserylisoleucylserylly...
glutaminyltryptophylglutamyllysylproly...
cyllysylglutamylisoleucylleucylglycylt...
larginylglutaminylserylglycylaspartyls...
asparaginyllysylglutamylarginylisoleuc...
lalanylthreonylisoleucylglycylglycylle...
tamyltyrosylglutamylphenylalanylarginy...
araginylglutamylthreonylglycylleucylse...
nylalanylmethionylserylisoleucyllysylt...
ylglutamylalanylprolylglycylisoleucyla...
partylvalylthreonylthreonyllysylleucyl...
lleucylserylcysteinylglutaminylisoleuc...
lylaspartylisoleucyllysyltryptophyltyr...
lutamylleucylisoleucylglutaminylseryla...
ylserylaspartylglycylarginylthreonylhi...
thionylthreonylglutamylglutamylglutami...
lyltyrosylthreonylcysteinylisoleucylal...
lglycylglutamylvalylglutamylthreonylse...
aminylalanylthreonylprolylglutaminylph...
ylprolylleucyllysylglutamyllysyltyrosy...
lthreonylleucylarginylleucylhistidylva...
rginylprolylvalylprolylalanylmethionyl...
dylglycylglutaminyllysylleucylleucylgl...
araginylisoleucylthreonylisoleucylglut...
idyltyrosylthreonylhistidylleucylvalyl...
minylarginyllysylthreonylhistidylalany...
inylleucylserylasparaginylvalylphenyla...
nylisoleucylleucylaspartylvalylglutamy...
olylaspartyllysylprolylthreonylglycylp...
lalanylleucylleucyllysylasparaginylser...
yllysylprolylprolylalanylaspartylaspar...
ucylthreonylasparaginyltyrosylvalylval...
nyllysylglutamylglycylalanylglutamyltr...
erylalanylisoleucylserylvalylthreonylt...
ylasparaginylleucylthreonylglutamylasp...
henylalanylarginylvalylserylalanylglut...
ylglycylisoleucylserylaspartylprolylle...
ylisoleucylisoleucyllysylserylprolylph...
alanylprolylglycyllysylprolylthreonyli...
lysylaspartylserylcysteinylvalylvalyla...
nylserylaspartylglycylglycylalanyllysy...
tyrosylleucylglutamyllysylarginylgluta...
ysyltryptophylisoleucylserylvalylthreo...
larginylglutamylthreonylvalylphenylala...
isoleucylglutamylglycylleucylglutamylt...
lyllysylcysteinylglutamylasparaginylle...
yltryptophylserylglutamylisoleucylsery...
lyllysylserylaspartylvalylprolylisoleu...
enylalanyllysylglutamylglutamylleucyla...
alylarginyltyrosylglutaminylserylaspar...
einyllysylvalylthreonylglycylhistidylp...
tryptophyltyrosylarginylglutaminylglyc...
anylaspartylglycylleucyllysyltyrosylar...
nylalanyllysylglycylglycyltyrosylhisti...
ylalanylserylvalylthreonylaspartylaspa...
sylglutaminylvalylarginylalanylthreony...
erylvalylserylglycylthreonylalanylsery...
olylalanyllysylisoleucylhistidylleucyl...
ycylmethionylglycylalanylvalylhistidyl...
lylvalylserylisoleucyllysylisoleucylpr...
lylaspartylprolylvalylisoleucylthreony...
taminylaspartylleucylisoleucylaspartyl...
ltyrosylglutaminylvalylisoleucylvalylt...
onylserylleucylvalylphenylalanylprolyl...
yllysylaspartylalanylglycylphenylalany...
sylasparaginylarginylphenylalanylglycy...
reonylvalylglutamylleucylaspartylvalyl...
olylprolylarginylglycylvalyllysylvalyl...
rtylserylvalylasparaginylleucylthreony...
anylserylaspartylglycylglycylseryllysy...
lisoleucylvalylglutamyllysylcysteinyla...
arginyltryptophylleucylarginylvalylgly...
hreonylarginyltyrosylthreonylvalylisol...
lycyllysylthreonylseryltyrosylglutamin...
alanylglutamylasparaginyllysylphenylal...
ylglutamylprolylserylglutamylprolylthr...
aspartyllysylthreonylarginylalanylmeth...
amylglutamylvalylaspartylglutamylthreo...
ylthreonyllysylalanylserylhistidylsery...
rosylglutamyllysyltyrosylmethionylisol...
ycylarginylglycylglutamylphenylalanylg...
ysteinylvalylglutamylthreonylserylsery...
alanyllysylphenylalanylvalyllysylvalyl...
ylvalylleucylvalyllysyllysylglutamylis...
nylisoleucylalanylarginylhistidylargin...
lleucylhistidylglutamylserylphenylalan...
tamylleucylvalylmethionylisoleucylphen...
ylserylglycylleucylaspartylisoleucylph...
sparaginylthreonylserylalanylphenylala...
larginylglutamylisoleucylvalylseryltyr...
teinylglutamylalanylleucylglutaminylph...
ylasparaginylisoleucylglycylhistidylph...
rolylglutamylasparaginylisoleucylisole...
larginylserylserylthreonylisoleucyllys...
lanylglycylglutaminylalanylarginylglut...
ylasparaginylphenylalanylarginylleucyl...
lylglutamyltyrosyltyrosylalanylprolylg...
dylaspartylvalylvalylserylthreonylalan...
ylserylleucylglycylthreonylleucylvalyl...
isoleucylasparaginylprolylphenylalanyl...
inylglutaminylglutaminylisoleucylisole...
hionylasparaginylalanylglutamyltyrosyl...
lglutamylalanylphenylalanyllysylglutam...
anylmethionylaspartylphenylalanylvalyl...
ylglutamylarginyllysylserylarginylmeth...
nylleucylglutaminylhistidylprolyltrypt...
eucylglutamylarginylvalylserylthreonyl...
eucyllysylhistidylarginylarginyltyrosy...
ucyllysyllysylaspartylleucylasparaginy...
ylarginylisoleucylserylcysteinylglycyl...
utaminyllysylglycylvalylserylvalylalan...
oleucylglutamylisoleucylglycylprolylva...
thionylhistidylalanylvalylglycylglutam...
lysyltyrosylvalylcysteinyllysylisoleuc...
lglutaminylserylthreonylglutaminylvaly...
nylglycylvalylarginylglutaminylleucylg...
ltyrosylglutamylisoleucylthreonyltyros...
isoleucylleucyltyrosylvalyllysylaspart...
tylaspartylglycylthreonyltyrosylarginy...
laspartyltyrosylglycylglutamylaspartyl...
ylphenylalanylvalyllysylglycylvalylarg...
osyltyrosylcysteinylarginylarginylthre...
ylarginylarginylthreonylaspartylthreon...
mylarginylprolylprolylglutamylphenylal...
ylasparaginyllysylthreonylalanyltyrosy...
larginylphenylalanylglycylvalylthreony...
ylglutamylprolylhistidylvalylthreonylt...
taminyllysylisoleucyllysylprolylglycyl...
yltyrosylthreonylphenylalanylglutamyls...
lglutaminylleucylthreonylisoleucylaspa...
partylaspartylaspartylalanylglutamylty...
lasparaginyllysyltyrosylglycylglutamyl...
sylleucylthreonylvalylthreonylleucylhi...
artylserylthreonylleucylarginylprolylm...
cylleucylalanylasparaginylalanylglutam...
glutaminylserylvalylcysteinylphenylala...
ylglycylisoleucylprolylprolylprolylthr...
ysylaspartylglycylglutaminylprolylleuc...
lisoleucylglutamylisoleucylisoleucylhi...
yrosyltyrosylalanylleucylhistidylisole...
olylglutamylaspartylthreonylglycyltyro...
lthreonylasparaginylthreonylalanylglyc...
inylalanylhistidylleucylglutaminylvaly...
llysyllysylglutaminylglutamylphenylala...
istidylglutamylarginylhistidylvalylglu...
rtyllysylthreonylleucylarginylmethiony...
glycylthreonylglutamylserylvalylprolyl...
lysylglutamylalanylleucylarginylglutam...
ylprolylalanylvalylserylthreonyllysylt...
ylalanylarginylleucylglutamylisoleucyl...
lutamylarginyllysylleucylarginylmethio...
glutamylprolylarginyllysyltyrosyllysyl...
glutamylglutamylaspartylglutaminylargi...
anylvalylprolylmethionylserylaspartylm...
lysylisoleucylarginylaspartylglutaminy...
yllysylleucylaspartylarginylvalylvalyl...
ginylisoleucylarginylleucylserylarginy...
alanyltyrosylvalylmethionylprolylleucy...
rtylglutaminyltyrosylarginylprolyllysy...
sylleucylserylglutaminylaspartylaspart...
ylprolylalanylarginylarginylarginylthr...
ylaspartylphenylalanyltyrosyltyrosylar...
ylleucylglycylaspartylisoleucylserylas...
eucylprolylisoleucylaspartylaspartylty...
nylthreonylglutamylglutamylglutamylarg...
amylglutamylleucylglutamylleucylglycyl...
rolylserylarginylserylprolylprolylhist...
serylleucylarginyltyrosylserylserylpro...
ylvalylglutamylglutamylthreonylarginyl...
tyrosylserylthreonyltyrosylhistidyliso...
amylalanylserylthreonylseryltyrosylala...
inylhistidylalanylglutaminylalanylalan...
ylglutaminylarginylglutaminylarginylis...
ylglutamylaspartylglutamylglutamylleuc...
hreonylthreonylglutaminylhistidylleucy...
amylleucylaspartylphenylalanylmethiony...
ylarginyllysyllysylserylarginylarginyl...
nylglutamylisoleucylthreonylglutamylis...
sylglutamylisoleucylseryllysylhistidyl...
lserylserylserylalanylserylarginylleuc...
lserylleucylserylprolylthreonyltyrosyl...
inylprolylvalylserylglutamylleucylisol...
minylprolylalanylglutamylglutamyltyros...
lutamylarginylarginylserylprolylthreon...
nylprolylarginylserylprolylserylprolyl...
leucylserylarginylphenylalanylglutamyl...
ylaspartylisoleucylphenylalanylserylar...
ysylalanylalanylleucyllysylthreonylglu...
ginyllysyltyrosylglutamylvalylleucylse...
alanylthreonylleucylaspartylhistidylal...
eucylarginylmethionylarginylserylhisti...
lglutaminylasparaginylthreonylarginylp...
ylvalylglutaminylseryllysylprolylthreo...
yltyrosylhistidylasparaginylglycylvaly...
rylseryllysylisoleucylhistidyltyrosylt...
ylvalylleucylthreonylleucylglutamyliso...
ylthreonylaspartylaspartylserylglycylt...
teinylthreonylasparaginyltyrosyllysylg...
osylalanylthreonylleucylaspartylvalylt...
hreonylthreonyltyrosylalanylserylgluta...
glutamylvalylprolylarginylserylvalylph...
nylarginylthreonylglutamylalanyltyrosy...
lysyllysylthreonylserylglutamylmethion...
larginylglutamylvalyllysylserylglutami...
larginylglutamylserylleucylserylserylt...
rylalanylglutamylmethionyllysylserylal...
ylserylleucylglutamylglutamyllysylsery...
cyllysylthreonylthreonylleucylalanylal...
ysylprolylarginylserylmethionylthreony...
serylalanylarginylphenylalanylserylcys...
lglutamylprolylvalylprolylthreonylvaly...
ylglycylglutaminylvalylleucylserylthre...
minylvalylthreonylthreonylthreonyllysy...
nylglutamylisoleucylserylserylvalylglu...
lycylasparaginyltyrosylserylvalylvalyl...
ylglycyllysylglutaminylglutamylalanylg...
reonylisoleucylglutaminyllysylalanylar...
ylvalylthreonylserylprolylprolylarginy...
larginylvalyllysylserylprolylglutamyla...
nylvalyllysylserylprolylglutamylprolyl...
serylprolylthreonylglutamylthreonyllys...
yllysylvalylglutaminylhistidylleucylpr...
ylisoleucylthreonylglutaminylphenylala...
eryllysylglutamylisoleucylalanyllysyll...
tamylserylserylvalylleucylarginylalany...
yltyrosyllysylaspartylglycyllysyllysyl...
lhistidylphenylalanylglutaminylphenyla...
rtylglycylthreonyltyrosylglutamylleucy...
ylleucylthreonylglutamylserylaspartylg...
cysteinylglutamylisoleucylserylglycylg...
ylthreonylasparaginylleucylglutaminylp...
lalanylphenylalanyllysylserylisoleucyl...
lisoleucylserylglutamylthreonyllysylly...
onylthreonylglutamylserylthreonylvalyl...
lprolyllysylalanylprolylglutamylprolyl...
isoleucylvalylthreonylglycylleucylglut...
serylserylaspartylserylvalylalanyllysy...
threonylglycylglutamylprolylarginylpro...
lthreonyllysylaspartylglycyllysylalany...
lycyllysyltyrosyllysylleucylserylgluta...
lanylphenylalanylleucylglutamylisoleuc...
onylserylaspartylserylglycylleucyltyro...
sylasparaginylserylalanylglycylserylva...
cylthreonylisoleucyllysylalanylisoleuc...
ylglutaminyllysylvalylserylthreonylglu...
oleucylthreonylprolylglutaminyllysylly...
ylglutamylisoleucylserylglutaminyllysy...
utamylisoleucyllysylmethionylserylglut...
myllysylleucylalanylleucyllysylglutamy...
lisoleucylserylglutamylglutamylvalylly...
rylleucylglutamyllysylserylisoleucylva...
lthreonyllysylthreonylserylglutaminyla...
nylthreonylhistidylalanylglutamylisole...
eonylglutaminylmethionylserylisoleucyl...
arginylleucylvalylleucyllysylalanylasp...
threonylaspartylvalyllysyltryptophylva...
amylleucylthreonylasparaginylserylglut...
ycylvalylserylglycylserylaspartylgluta...
llysylglutaminylalanylserylhistidylarg...
leucylthreonylcysteinylisoleucylseryll...
eucylvalyllysylcysteinylglutaminyltyro...
llysylglutamylleucylserylaspartylalany...
erylglutaminylprolylarginylserylglutam...
glutamylglycylglutaminylasparaginylval...
ylglutamylisoleucylserylglycylglutamyl...
lutamyltryptophylphenylalanyllysylaspa...
ucylserylisoleucylserylserylasparaginy...
ylarginylasparaginylvalyltyrosylseryll...
ginylalanylserylvalylserylaspartylsery...
llysylalanyllysylasparaginylphenylalan...
erylalanylthreonylalanylserylleucylmet...
lutamylglutamylprolylserylarginylgluta...
erylglycylaspartylthreonylserylleucylg...
ylserylglutaminylserylvalylglutaminylm...
inylglutamylalanylserylphenylalanylser...
erylalanylserylserylmethionylthreonylg...
anylserylmethionylserylalanylglutaminy...
lutaminylglutamylserylphenylalanylvaly...
rylphenylalanylmethionylglycylisoleucy...
lutaminylleucylglutamylserylserylthreo...
anylglycylisoleucylarginylglycylisoleu...
ylalanylleucylprolylserylaspartylisole...
lycyllysylvalylleucylthreonylvalylalan...
ylglycylglutamylprolylthreonylprolylgl...
ysteinylglycylglycylarginyllysylisoleu...
lutaminylglycylarginylphenylalanylhist...
eonylaspartylaspartylleucylthreonylthr...
nylaspartylvalylglutaminyllysylglutami...
lthreonylleucylserylleucylglycylaspara...
laspartylserylalanylthreonylvalylaspar...
inylserylisoleucine

(Beat that foos!)


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

^(OMG WTF BBQ!?!?!?! That's such a large chemical name...)

A chemical that makes your head explode *head explodes*

Anticonstitutionnellement


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

the lack of a costituting element

Lopadotemakhoselakhogameokranioleipsanodrimypotrimmatosilphiokarabomelitokatakekhymenokikhlepikossyphophattoperisteralektryonoptokephalliokigklopeleiolagōiosiraiobaphētraganopterýgōn


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

A place where long words are frequent.

Horticulture


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

A culturew of Hortis.

Bananananananaanananananananananananananananananananananananananananananananafone


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Bananafone's theme song!

Délassement


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Undoing a lasse.

Banaphobicubicafonics.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

The fear of cubic banana phonics!

Hexakosioihexekontahexaphobia


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

The fear of the number 6.

Gigamonstrosophobilackaturintophobia.


----------



## Spatz (Jun 5, 2009)

fear of large worded phobias

Kleptomaniac


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

Maniac obsessed with kelp.

Bifurcation


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Making one fur two.

Zingold.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 5, 2009)

An element more rare than gold, combining zinc & gold.

Nepotism


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Negative + Positive

EEVEELUTIONS CULT


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Jun 5, 2009)

It's when you shamelessly advertise in the wrong spot ;)

Supersymmetry


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

Having more than five lines of symmetry.

Shoop da whoop


----------



## Articuno (Jun 5, 2009)

shooting a wooper

directrix


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 5, 2009)

The direct matrix.

Megawhopper


----------



## PokeNinja (Jun 6, 2009)

a fattymajig with the biggest burger in the history of the universe

Now, I feel like posting some of me and my friend's slang:


asdf


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

All sagging does fires.

FTW
(I used to think this meant Fuck the What?)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 6, 2009)

Five Two Water.

Wibble. (LOL BLACKADER)


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Little.

RANDOM


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Jun 6, 2009)

TYPHOON *shot*

Lupus


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Lump that shoots out pus (eww...)

Louveteaux


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Love tax.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

Love hurts, and pays!

Gamopetalous


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

Gamma ray-modified petals

Demon Hunter


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 6, 2009)

One who slays the 'mon of the day.

Do not want!!!


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

An implication that sombody really wants it!

Grandiloquence


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 6, 2009)

A good bad kid.

anticonstitutionnellement


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 6, 2009)

An element against the constitution.

Blarghensnarfentalky.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

The official language of a race of people known as BLARGS!!!

Malversation


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 6, 2009)

When two or more Mals talk to eachother.

superextraordinarísimo


----------



## Skroy (Jun 6, 2009)

More than ordinary, but _super_ ordinary

Rafraîchissement.


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 7, 2009)

Advertising Rafraîches.

Pansie


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

something like a pot that you can see

pixilated


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 7, 2009)

Made into 'pixil's.

Nanopixel


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

The smallest unit of matter known to mankind.

antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 7, 2009)

The act of making establisments that are against dissing.

Humanism


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

Wanting to make every species except human go extinct.

Evolution


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 7, 2009)

Evolving.

Evolving


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 7, 2009)

Revolving without the 'r'.

Victorious


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 7, 2009)

Pictionary.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 7, 2009)

A fiction with illustrations in it.

Stilettondell


----------



## Skroy (Jun 7, 2009)

A type of specialized cotton balls.

Tabbouleh


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 7, 2009)

The imposition of unwanted conditions upon the repetition of forewarned phrases in an unclear manner.  

Candlin.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

Linen made out of candles.

The Bozone Layer


----------



## MidnightAgony (Jun 9, 2009)

An ozone layer made up of bozos.

Theoretical plarhygamotourisss


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

Tourists that don't know how to type.

phlegmatic


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 9, 2009)

Having the tendency to use automatic rifles to fire snot onto oncoming foes.

Zenocakery.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 9, 2009)

To act like a strange cake.

crenelations


----------



## Skroy (Jun 10, 2009)

The march of the kernels

Zygodactyl


----------



## Dragon of Fire (Jun 10, 2009)

The zygote of an aerodactyl.

...---...


----------



## Dragon (Jun 10, 2009)

.. -.- -... ---. . And .-.

Pogeymanz


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 10, 2009)

Men who end to be slow.

Hypothermia


----------



## Skroy (Jun 11, 2009)

Terminal illness of hyperness

Funambule


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

I mix between a bad football player and a thimble.

Define 'baka'.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Idiotic cow

Hypoglycémie


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

A slow, sweet, greek symbol.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Define 'cynical'

(Free cookie for whoever knows what I'm referring to).


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Pessimistic evvelution...<.<


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

^(You know, you have to post a new word every time you 'define' the last word. But for sake of it, I'll define that "Pessimistic evvelution...<.<": Me, myself and I).

Carrelage


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

A combonation of my nose, ear, and my prodigic age :D

Bran


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Food that makes people go 'ugh'.

Survécu


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 12, 2009)

Observing French behavior.

Iolature.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

A spanish petticure.

Nomoclature.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 12, 2009)

Bonding an two element, one of them being the element of "Nom".

Yaourt


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Go-gurt from yak milk.

Binomial.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 12, 2009)

Having two distinct biological characteristics.

Sentierenzic.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 12, 2009)

Some sort of ridicuosly priced medication.

Imbecile.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 12, 2009)

Not becile.

Define "erstwhile".


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 13, 2009)

Having the urge to erst everyone.

Golpynenairdis.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 14, 2009)

The inhabitants of a small island just off the coast of Tasmania, known for their controversial use of fingernails in cooking. 

Caramel.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jun 14, 2009)

Female camels.

Ostensible.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 14, 2009)

In the sense of Osten

Peaufiner


----------



## ultraviolet (Jun 14, 2009)

The state in which an Ostrich may be tensed by making loud gestures, offering mangoes and ringing bells. 

Aperture.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 17, 2009)

A perturbed ape.

Zoroastrianism.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 17, 2009)

The belief that the world was created by a masked sword-having dude from Austria who couldn't spell that well.

Syzygy.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Jun 18, 2009)

Growing in size and beginning to resemble the letter G.

Meiosis


----------



## Dr Frank (Jun 18, 2009)

Complaing about mangoes to your elder sister.

Burninatu.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 18, 2009)

Natus on fire (Really, that's what I think it means)

B.U.D.W.E.I.S.E.R


----------



## Ninjabait (Jun 19, 2009)

An alcoholic beverage that is very commercial throughout the United States.

Granfalloon.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 19, 2009)

An inflatable grandfather.

Dichotomous.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 19, 2009)

The method of performing surgery to a dictionary.

Escamoter


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 19, 2009)

A mechanical snail.

Polypeptide.


----------



## Scyther (Jun 20, 2009)

An unknown phylum.

Come.


----------



## Skroy (Jun 20, 2009)

A word that could be misinterpreted as something dirty depending on the mentality of the person who hears it.

Libertine


----------



## Scyther (Jun 21, 2009)

A...libreal...Pokemon?

licked-bird


----------



## Skroy (Jun 23, 2009)

A lollipop in the shape of a bird that takes exactly 2,563,785,129,708,234 licks to get to the center.

OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 23, 2009)

A sort of tent used as accommodation by certain African tribesmen. Also spelt Omugudwutufbubuq.

Salinity.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Jun 24, 2009)

how salin something is

xkijrogcchvgvkpluuzfsavbqikuphobrhgbfiowrsaolivboexkkscfkfyuqwssaqrsasjrpmggnzokqdmzljpfddshuedqxqjrjpvuujjgjbdnswbzhrrhhgrheymradnzwzdwvkeabkibcdjwnriennlznbfbqvozacurrgxdddtniqabkaxniazzuakdibgbbvzthhqjzklstsnbmhkdvcxczrwrakpjxirmsmgfqcjujsitcfhnjvckopqq


----------



## Not Meowth (Jun 24, 2009)

The act of repeatedly bashing your keyboard against a flat surface.

Demagoguery.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 1, 2009)

A gibberish word used to describe something squishy.

Formicary.


----------



## Skroy (Jul 4, 2009)

A formal word used to describe the state of a person when they miscarry.

Squaddie


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 4, 2009)

One who squats with his resident golf caddie.

Oedisaurus.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 6, 2009)

A prehistoric lizard made of candyfloss.

Tantamount.


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 15, 2009)

A montain made of tar.

Pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcaniconiosis


----------



## Tailsy (Jul 15, 2009)

Miniature sickly volcanoes who spend a lot of time trying to spell their name to scientists.

POMODORO.


----------



## Darksong (Jul 15, 2009)

An ape that likes to look around.

ctenoid


----------



## Tigerclaw (Jul 15, 2009)

A seedot Robot

Supercalifragilisticexpialidocious


----------



## Dragonclaw (Jul 15, 2009)

The latin word for french.

Amonoloy:


----------



## Dragon (Jul 15, 2009)

A kind of metal secreted by Amons.

kthxbai


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 15, 2009)

A bone near the coccyx.

Heterozygous.


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Jul 16, 2009)

Hate addicted.

Tarantulogy


----------



## Skroy (Jul 16, 2009)

The study of tarantulas 

Adephagos


----------



## Eclipse (Jul 16, 2009)

Fag hoes. (Though it pains me to say that because I've played ToV before and know what it actually is. D|)

Vitem


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jul 18, 2009)

Slang for a German man's dentures

ichthyology


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 18, 2009)

The study of international pronouns throughout history.

Plutocracy.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 18, 2009)

臭い　（におい）-nioi

Define きいる (ki-iru)
(Meh, Japanese)


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

Somebody who finds it hard to think of random definitions for Japanese words.

Floccinaucinihilipilification.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 19, 2009)

The estimation of something as valueless.

Paradox.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 19, 2009)

A logical contradiction.

Pseudopseudohypoparathyroidism.


----------



## Scyther (Jul 19, 2009)

An inherited disorder that closely simulates the symptons but not the consequences of pseudohypoparathyroidism and, thus it has mild or no manifestations of hypoparathyroidism or tetanic convulsions.

Meh.


----------



## Cyndaquil (Jul 20, 2009)

(A fun thing to say...) A common syllable used when laughin, especially evil laughs.
(Mehemeh)

Awesomesauce.


----------

